# Einfachste Tank Klasse?



## Student26 (9. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?

- krieger
- pala
- dudu

da ich von vielen gehört habe, das tanken sehr anspruchsvoll suche ich vorerst erstmal eine sehr leichte klasse um ein paar erfahrugen zu sammeln. danke schonmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## Raheema (9. Juni 2008)

kann jeder selbs entscheiden


----------



## abe15 (9. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



Jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile. Eine einfachste gibts es nicht..... noch ein unnötiger Thread was.... Schau dir jede einzelne Klasse an und entscheide für dich, welche du lieber willst!


----------



## Ronas (9. Juni 2008)

em leichtesten zu spielen ist meiner meinung der tankpala und am leichtesten hochzuzoggen der tankdudu...

flamed mich wenn ich ned recht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ronas


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...


krieger sind bissel schwerer zu lvln aber dafür später besser
dudu wie pala einfach zu lvln da sie heilen können aber später nicht so gut


----------



## Dyrilon (9. Juni 2008)

noch etwas warten und nen Todesritter erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da musst du nichtmal bei lvl 1 anfangen und es wird endlich neue "Anfangsquests" geben.


----------



## fathril (9. Juni 2008)

PALA
Du brauchst eig nur gut 5 Skills.
Ich find das eig. immer schön chillig!
Musst halt nur die richtigen Skills benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## zorakh55 (9. Juni 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile. Eine einfachste gibts es nicht..... noch ein unnötiger Thread was.... Schau dir jede einzelne Klasse an und entscheide für dich, welche du lieber willst!




Ich woltel auch mal demnächst einentank hochspielen.
Kann vielleicht jemand einmal die Vor/nachteile aufzählen? AUf den Raidcontent bezogen


----------



## Megamage (9. Juni 2008)

JA PALA is Easy und kannst Gut Tanken und Gut Heiler später! Dudu geht schnell zu LvL'n wegen gestalten und bist Allg. schneler wegen 68 Fluggestalt und 30 schon Reisegestalt! Von nem Krieger lass die finger der is so kagge zu LvL'n und ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Aka Dudu der Pala


----------



## Erinija (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bringe mal meine eigene Meinung mit rein:

Ich fand es recht schwer als Krieger in Schutzskillung über die Level zu kommen und habe meine Sheran auf Level 38 auf Furore umgeskillt, seitdem wird sie nicht mehr als Tank eingesetzt.
Meine Druidin Likimeya ist ein recht guter Tank, allerdings habe ich in meiner kurzen Raid-Erfahrung lernen müssen, dass als Maintank lieber auf einen Krieger zurückgegriffen wird, damit man noch etwas von den Druiden-Fähigkeiten hat (z.B. gibt es in Raid-Instanzen Situationen, wo man nur einen Tank braucht, da kann ein Druiden-Tank als Katze mitlaufen und etwas mehr schaden machen als ein alternativer zweiter Schutzkrieger oder ach mitheilen wenn not an Mana ist - Anregen und Battlerezz nicht zu vergessen)
Mit Paladinen habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Fazit: Als reiner Tank meiner Meinung nach erste Wahl: Schutzkrieger

Grüße
Erinija


----------



## zorakh55 (9. Juni 2008)

Also wenn einer nochmal die Vor und Nachteile aufzählen könnte von Pala und Krieger?

Das wäre nett.

Und wie steht es mit dem dmg beim pala.
Also kann man mit dem auch als ddler raiden gehen doer ist der da eher schwach in diesem Sektor?


----------



## Dämion1 (9. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



Druide is voll easy und equip gibs auch für lau (arena pvp etc)


----------



## Xall13 (9. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> dudu wie pala einfach zu lvln da sie heilen können aber später nicht so gut



später nicht so gut? .. der größte quatsch den ich je gehört hab..
jeder tank hat seine vor und nachteile


----------



## Struppistrap (9. Juni 2008)

tanken is finde ich nie einfach, aber mit nem druiden finde ich es noch relativ gut.
Man hat früh recht viel Rüstung und hp, und kann den char sehr leicht lvln, wenn er auf feral geskillt ist. 
Zudem kann man auch mit feral skillung sehr gut auch in instanzen heilen, sofern heal equip da ist.


----------



## alexaner666 (9. Juni 2008)

> em leichtesten zu spielen ist meiner meinung der tankpala und am leichtesten hochzuzoggen der tankdudu...


jo find ich auch.
krieger ist der beste boss tank
aber pala ist gegen mobgrps sehr einfach und sehr gut zu spielen.
ich würd nen pala machen.(obwohl ich selber krieger bin)(ich mag nicht gern tanken).


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Juni 2008)

also ich habe alle 3 klassen getestet
krieger und pala sind aber noch nicht auf 70
beim druiden hat mich extrem gestört das man in engen räumen, nur noch den fetten bärenhintern sieht, und nicht mehr, ob ein mob aus deiner aggro raus ist, geschweige denn irgendetwas anderes..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der krieger ist zum tanken recht nett, wenn man sich zwischen den ganzen möglichkeiten zurechtgefunden hat
nachteil beim kriegertank, fällt mir grade so keiner ein, außer das du monate für ein gutes tankequi brauchst, und die repkosten ins unermeßliche steigen
wird aber langweilig, vor allem beim leveln

pala, macht einen schaden, das seinesgleichen sucht
inzwischen mein lieblingstank, sofern er gutes equi besitzt
nachteil, ist das mana, ohne guten manareg, hast die arschkarte

auch wenn ältere spieler immernoch die nase rümpfen
der druide und pala sind inzwischen mindestens genauso gute tanks, wie krieger


----------



## Gri-Gorij (9. Juni 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> also ich habe alle 3 klassen getestet
> krieger und pala sind aber noch nicht auf 70
> beim druiden hat mich extrem gestört das man in engen räumen, nur noch den fetten bärenhintern sieht, und nicht mehr, ob ein mob aus deiner aggro raus ist, geschweige denn irgendetwas anderes..
> 
> ...



Ooooooojaaaa^^

Naja sagen wir mal so, auf einzelne Ziele nehmen sich alle nix, aber Gruppen sind als Pala einfach am besten zu tanken.


----------



## Arithos (9. Juni 2008)

Deathknight!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und abgesehn davon: dudu, pala und wawa (xD) sind alle lustig zum tanken und geht auch alles ganz gut (bei endcontentbossen: ka ^^)


----------



## Struppistrap (9. Juni 2008)

nebenbei lässt sich wohl noch erwähnen, dass man als healer am längsten lebt, wenn ein pala tankt^^

Nicht, weil die anderen klassen schelchter sind, sondern weil er so unglaublich gut mit trash mobs umgehen kann^^(Können vorausgesetzt)
So hat man seltener Aggro (finde ich) und, was mir zumindest so vorkommt, weniger zu tun, als bei Kriegern. Irgendwie muss ich palas meist wirklich seltener heilen^^ 

Das gilt jetzt allerdings mehr so für 5 mann inis, mit dem raiden ist das jetzt nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Eddishar (9. Juni 2008)

"Einfacher" finde ich den Paladin. Mit der Weihe sind Adds einfach herrlich anzutanken, wo Krieger einen Epileptischen Anfall vom durchtaben der Gegner bekommen.

Dafür haben Paladine in vielen Dingen einfach Nachteile, die sie im End-Content ein wenig ins Hintertreffen geraten lassen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Heiligen Schild mal um Längen besser finde, als den Schildblock.


----------



## Alaniel (9. Juni 2008)

also mir persöhnlich macht krieger am meisten spaß  sowol zum tanken als auch zum dmg machen^.^ (ist aber auch die einzige klasse ich ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles andre find ich plöd)


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juni 2008)

gehüpelt wie gesprüngelt... egal wasde nimmst es ist ein anstrengender job. Einen einfachen tank gibt es nicht. Krieger haben immer ihre kleinen notknöpfchen
palas wie schon erwähnt die top trashmobgruppentanks
duds, ja unglaublich viel life und rüstung, können weder parriren noch blocken nachteil...

Naja mss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Ekkiman (9. Juni 2008)

Also als jemand der Pala- und Krieger-Tank gespielt hat erlaube ich mir mal ein Urteil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Leveln*

Leveln ist mit beiden scheisse.
Beim Krieger weil man keinen Schaden macht wenn man nicht auf die Fresse bekommen will und auf die Fresse bekommt wenn man Schaden macht. Einigermaßen zu leveln ist der Krieger erst ab Level 50. Davor ist es wirklich eine Qual, die nur noch vom Heiligpriester getoppt werden kann. 

Der Pala kann sich zwar heilen und man nimmt auch wenig Schaden, dafür teilt man allerdings auch kaum welchen aus und alle 3 Mobs muss man Mana saufen. Pala leveln also eine ziemlich langwierige Geschichte. Dafür hat der Pala den deutlichen Vorteil, dass man viele Gruppenquests allein auf die Rolle bekommt. Und was wichtig ist: Im Endgame als Palatank kotzt man nur noch, da man mit einem Manavorrat von etwa 6000-7000 Mana rumläuft und einfach nur noch Mana saufen muss...

*Tanken*

Krieger in 5er-Inis bedeutet einfach eins: puren Stress. Teilweise muss man 3-4 Mobs gleichzeitig im Visier haben und da man als Krieger hauptsächlich über "Rüstung zerreissen" Aggro aufbaut, heisst das stetiges Targethopping. Wer es allerdings mal raus hat, wird festellen, dass tanken mit dem Krieger deutlich mehr Spass macht und sehr viel herausfordernder ist. Zudem hat man mit einer Chaostruppe durch Spott mit schnellem CD auch noch eine gute Möglichkeit die Aggro trotzdem bei sich zu behalten. 

Gerade in 5er-Gruppen ist der Pala deutlich einfacher zu spielen. Schild des Rächers rein, Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit an, Weihe, Heiliger Schild und gib ihm. Aggro wird euch niemand klauen können, wenn man euch lässt. Hat man man wieder eine der üblichen "Wir machen was wir wollen"-Gruppen erwischt, geht man als Palatank schnell unter, weil es sehr schwer ist die Aggro wiederzubekommen, wenn man sie einmal verloren hat. Zudem muss für ein gutes Zusammenspiel die Gruppe gut funktionieren, weil der Pala einfach anders pullt und tankt als andere Tanks. 

Im 25er kann man nicht unbedingt eine der beiden Klassen vorziehen. Die 25er sind so vielfältig und bieten so abwechslungsreiche Bosse, dass es immer Situationen gibt, in denen die jeweils andere Klasse möglicherweise besser gewesen wäre. Einziger Nachteil des Palas im 25er ist seine mangelnde Fähigkeit punktgenau zu pullen, aber auch das ist lösbar.

*Ausrüstung
*
Für den Krieger gibt es eine Hülle und Fülle an Equip und man kann sich sicher sein genug an Zeug zusammenzubekommn. Beim Pala hat man vor allem nach erreichen von Level 70 zunächst derbe Probleme, weil der nächste Ausrüstungsschritt entweder über Abzeichen oder im PVP zu erreichen ist. Und wer mal nen Palatank im PVP gesehen hat, der kann sich vorstellen, dass das ne Menge Nerven kostet.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2008)

Pala´s haben einen Vorteil was das tanken von vielen Mobs angeht, durch ihre Weihe. Nachteil ist ganzklar das ihnen irgendwann die Mana ausgeht.
Was gleichzeitig der Vorteil von Druiden und Kriegern ist. Ihnen geht die Wut nicht aus wenn sie erstmal einen Mob an sich gebunden haben.
Allerdings haben sie ein Problem wenn ihnen das Add vorzeitig weggenommen wird, denn ohne Wut können sie nur schwerlich die Aggro zurückbekommen. Besonders wenn das Add dem Spot resistet.
Ist alles Relativ denke ich. Wenn man seine Klasse gut spielt kann man mit allen klassen gut tanken. 
Und um mal auf die Frage  Einfachste Tank Klasse? zurückzukommen. Ich denke es ist nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil einfach zu tanken. 
Ich spiele einen Krieger und freue mich daher über die vielen Möglichkeiten die ich habe die Mobs zu Verarschen. Was das angeht seh ich denn Krieger ungeschlagen vorne.


----------



## Mab773 (9. Juni 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Dafür haben Paladine in vielen Dingen einfach Nachteile, die sie im End-Content ein wenig ins Hintertreffen geraten lassen.


Mh...eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Chillers (9. Juni 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> "Einfacher" finde ich den Paladin. Mit der Weihe sind Adds einfach herrlich anzutanken, wo Krieger einen Epileptischen Anfall vom durchtaben der Gegner bekommen.
> 
> Dafür haben Paladine in vielen Dingen einfach Nachteile, die sie im End-Content ein wenig ins Hintertreffen geraten lassen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Heiligen Schild mal um Längen besser finde, als den Schildblock.



Tank als 1. Krieger und dann Druide. Wer will palas da vorne schmarotzen sehen? Ich nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juni 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also als jemand der Pala- und Krieger-Tank gespielt hat erlaube ich mir mal ein Urteil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr guter post! Schließe mich da an!


----------



## Sucu (9. Juni 2008)

also meiner meinung nach, ist die beste tank klasse krieger, und das sollten auch maintanks sein, zocke eigendlich einen heiler... hab aber mal mit einem kumpel ausm game accounts getauscht, nach ein paar kleinen aggro verlusten, konnte ich schon fast genau so gut tanken wie er... Pala kann viele auf einmal nehmen, krieger ist für bosse sehr gut, wegen shieldwall und last stance, und dudu hat einfach sau viel hp und sau viel rüssi... aber am ende kommt es drauf an, welche klasse dir am besten liegt, musst einfach mal alle antesten.. 

Mfg Angador


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Juni 2008)

jetzt mal vom leveln abgesehen...

am einfachsten tanken lässt es sich mit dem pala....das tanken ist super easy......aber ein pala eignet sich meiner meinung nach nur bei trash gruppen.... bei boss-fights geht nichts über den guten alten warri....

ich spiele hexer und wenn ein pala tankt (boss-kämpfe) kann ich fast nicht nuken wegen aggro....beim warri geht das besser


----------



## Slow0110 (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele auch Tank und wir haben gerade angefangen Kara zu gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin, da ich Warri spiel, meißens nur für die fetten trash-mobs und die Bosse gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Freund, der Tankpala spielt kann locker die ganzen Trashgruppen alleine tanken, ich zieh mir halt einige da raus, das net ganz soviel dmg auf ihn reinballert, da er, obwohl er ähnnliches Equip hat wie ich, weniger Life hat. Also ich als Tank sage, das Palas sehr nützlich sind, und auch toll Trash tanken können, bloss magelnde Ausdauer (is jetzt erst Kara anfang, bitte net flamen) is bei den Bossen shice, da werde ich immer vorgezogen.

Ich denke somit, das Folgende Einsatzbereiche abgedeckt sind:

Warri  --> Bosse
Pala  --> Trash
Dudu --> denke mal sehr schneller Aggroaufbau, hab aber keine ahnung, hatten nie einen^^



So, nun hab ich mal meinen Müll verzapft, viel Spass beim Flamen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (9. Juni 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Tank als 1. Krieger und dann Druide. Wer will palas da vorne schmarotzen sehen? Ich nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in Hyjal zB. bei den wellen ^^


----------



## Churchak (9. Juni 2008)

find auch am einfachsten hats der pala tank.dafür is da der heiler der gearschte da doch recht viel schaden auf den pala kommt,drui hats meinermeinung nach am schwersten da er weder weihe noch donnerhall hat um bissel nebenher aggro auf umstehende mobs aufzubaun (wenns um elementare zu tanken geht hats der Drui noch mal nen tick schwerer da keine blutungen).
Naja bin recht zufrieden mit meiner Kriegerin und sehs sportlich und als herrausvorderung in Inis ala ZH oder Schattenlabby tanken zu müssen (mit nur 1 oder weniger CC) da kann man dann zeigen was man kann (genau wie der heiler*g* ) ^^


----------



## Cr3s (9. Juni 2008)

im lowlvl ist es meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall der druide, kenn mich aber nicht so mit paladinen aus


----------



## abe15 (9. Juni 2008)

Zum leveln kann ich nur von dem Krieger reden.
Level mir grade aus langeweile nen Warri hoch, und das is verdammt nervtötend. Stirbt gefühlte 50mal so oft wie mein Hunter.
Das Prob is, als Warri biste geil gegen einen Mob, kommt ein zweiter.... oft Besuch beim Geistheiler =D


----------



## gann1 (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, später für die Instanzen ist definitiv der Paladin am besten, für Raids als Mt ist nen Krieger gut, als St sind Palas und Ferals. Palas sind am besten für die Trash Gruppen, Ferals können sehr gut Aggro halten und aufbauen. Ich finde Palas also die geeigneteren Tanks wenn du nicht Raiden willst, ansonsten musst du halt mit dem Pala als 2. Tank mitgehen.

Krieger und Dudus sind am leichtesten zu lvln, der Krieger skillt dann halt Dw.  Palas machen vom Prinzip aus schon mal kein schaden^^


----------



## Chanbing (9. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> jetzt mal vom leveln abgesehen...
> 
> am einfachsten tanken lässt es sich mit dem pala....das tanken ist super easy......aber ein pala eignet sich meiner meinung nach nur bei trash gruppen.... bei boss-fights geht nichts über den guten alten warri....
> 
> ich spiele hexer und wenn ein pala tankt (boss-kämpfe) kann ich fast nicht nuken wegen aggro....beim warri geht das besser



dann kann der pala einfach nix mit dem ihr da unterwegs seid. ich hab bei sowas eig weniger probs.
und ich hab schon paar bosse getankt^^


----------



## Infarma (9. Juni 2008)

Da die Vor-/Nachteile und Einsatzgebiete von Krieger / Bär / Pala von meinen Vorpostern schon recht gut beschrieben wurden, möchte ich noch zu einem anderen Aspekt etwas sagen: 



Student26 schrieb:


> ...da ich von vielen gehört habe, das tanken sehr anspruchsvoll...



Das anspruchsvolle daran einen Tank zu spielen, ist nicht das eigentliche tanken, sondern der Umstand dass du der Anführer der Gruppe bist. Du entscheidest über das Tempo, die Vorgehensweise, den nächsten Pull usw. und musst dabei immer den Mana/Life Balken deiner Gruppenmitglieder im Auge haben. Du bist der Kopf dem die anderen vertrauen (sollten) und triffst alle wesentlichen spielrelevanten Entscheidungen. Ein Tank der eine Instance zum ersten Mal betritt, sollte dies mit ihm bekannten, geduldigen Mitspielern tun, da er zunächst einmal die Örtlichkeiten und die Mobbestückung lernen muss. Zudem musst du dich mehr um Elementar-Schutz-Equip kümmern als jede andere Klasse. Diese Schwierigkeit ist aber ganz unabhängig von der gewählten Tank-Klasse.


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. Juni 2008)

jo, der tank steht und fällt mit der gruppe
wenn deine gruppe nicht mitspielt, kannst du der beste tank der welt sein. du stirbst trotzdem
als tank, wie auch als heiler, hast du nur das privileg dir deine mitspieler auszusuchen


----------



## Annovella (10. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



habe bisher nur erfahrungen mit druiden und kriegern, ich denke aber die besten tanks sind palas, koennt ich mehr als 10 chars auf einem server spielen wuerd cih auch gern mal ein tankpala leveln, aber im ernst: sobalt ein tankpala in meinem raid/grp ist brauch man keine angst mehr wegen der aggro zu haben, egal ob boss, elitemobs oder aetrashs sie halten einfach astrein die aggro^^ das schaffen krieger/druiden nicht so einfach
ich denk blizz wollte es so gestalten:
für bosse krieger
für mt2 der druide(der als katze und baer mitkommt und bei bedarf in baerform switched)
für große anzahl von elitemobs der pala

wie gesagt, so hat es blizz sich gedacht, DENKE ICH^^ und naja so "ungefähr" ist es ja auch, klar kann man jeden ueberall einsetzen aber das sind nunmal ihre großen vorteile


----------



## Sabos (10. Juni 2008)

Chanbing schrieb:


> dann kann der pala einfach nix mit dem ihr da unterwegs seid. ich hab bei sowas eig weniger probs.
> und ich hab schon paar bosse getankt^^



Ich spiele selber seit Release einen Def-Krieger und muss sagen, dass es einfach nix über dem gibt was tanken betrifft. Bei Trash-Gruppen is der Pala ganz klar vorne wegen Weihe etc. aber in längeren Bosskämpfen geht im einfach ihrgendwann das Mana aus. Und Druiden haben zwar meistens mehr Rüstung und HP, jedoch können sie halt weder Blocken und Parrieren. Das Problem beim Krieger ist einfach, dass man so stark von der Ausrüstung abhängig ist. Heißt, man gerät z. B. bei DKP schnell ins hintertreffen, da man einfach auf jeden kleinen besseren scheiß würfeln muss und wenns nur 0,1 % parrieren bringt. Da haben es Heiler oder Damagedealer wesentlich leichter weil es da auf +4 Heal nicht ankommt. Da muss man halt einfach schauen, dass man von den Set-teilen auch noch etwas abbekommt sonst kann man einfach ausrüstungstechnisch nicht mithalten. Zum Aggroaufbau hat man meiner meinung nach sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten um einen sehr Aggrointensive Rotation zu fahren. Und wenn alles mal schiefläuft hat man immer noch seinen Sicherung mit Schildwall und letztes Gefecht, da hält man dann auch nochmal bissl länger durch. Allerdings ist tanken nicht leicht, das is viel Übung und auch Erfahrung wie man in bestimmten Situationen reagieren muss. Weil wenn der MT in nem Bosskampf die Aggro verliert, dann ist meistens die Kacke am Dampfen. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Gruß Sabos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snook83 (10. Juni 2008)

einfach ist da keine klasse, es kommt immer auf die situation an.

der krieger ist und bleibt einfach der beste raid/main tank. nachteil ist halt das grp tanken da wird das schon bischen schwerer aber gegen 1-2 mobs oder boss das beste was es gibt.
der dudu ist auch ein top tank, nachteil ist das er kein schild trägt und das somit mit life/rüssi gutmachen muss. bin mir da nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaub ein dudu kann auch nicht crush immun werden aber verbessert mich wenn ich mich da täusche. auch ein top tank und für grp auch gut zu gebrauchen.
der pala ist der beste gruppen tank wegen der weihe, da aggro zu verlieren ist schwer. kommt allerdings auch sehr aufs equip an und den daraus geholten zauberschaden. aufpassen muss mal allerdings wenn ein sheep/shakl/eisfalle dabei ist da man die sehr leicht öffnet wenn man net obacht gibt.

wenn man sich das so ansieht sieht man ne kleine liste der vor-/ nachteile der verschiedenen klassen. leicht davon ist keine zu spielen es kommt halt immer auf die situation an und wie man mit der klasse umgehen kann.


----------



## Zentru (10. Juni 2008)

Dämion schrieb:


> Druide is voll easy und equip gibs auch für lau (arena pvp etc)



also echt ma ich glaub du hast nie nen druiden gespielt auf 70 als tank s1 oder andere pvp sachen sorgen nur dafür das du stirbst und zwar schneller als der gruppe recht is.als druide an gutes equip zu kommen is extrem schwer da es nicht wirklich sinvolles gibt er is nen guter off tank mehr aber auch nich


----------



## Timmytime (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich spiele einen Tankpala und wollte zu dem Vorurteil das dem Pala in langen Kämpfen das mana ausgeht mal entkräften.
Ob ich jetzt in ZA oder Kara Tanke ist grade bei den Bossen, das mein Mana niemals lehr geht. Durch die Fähigkeit "Einklang des Geistes", bekommt man als Pala 10% des Manas zugeschrieben, welches aufgebracht wird, um mich in diesem Fall zu Heilen. Sprich haben die Heiler genug mana habe ich das auch! 
So ist es bei Bossfights immer so das ich Sämtliche Aggrospells auf cd spielen kann. 
In 5er Inis kann es schon mal passieren dass das mana ausgeht aber mit ein bisschen übung und sdw (*siegel *der Weisheit) ist auch dieses kein Problem !

Vote for Pala ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleshripper (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nun ja einen 70er-Kriegertank, 3x Druide (auch als Tank gespielt, allerdings gilt das wohl nicht als vollwertige 70er-Tankerfahrung) und Pala nur mal reingeschnuppert, also muss Folgendes nicht unbedingt 100% zutreffend sein.

Druide: Dickes HP- und Rüstungspolster, welches aber auch gebraucht wird, um die fehlenden Reduktionsmöglichkeiten zu kompensieren. Crushingimmunität (eigentlich) unmöglich, daher für Bosse als MT nicht so geeignet. Fährt normalerweise mehr TPS als ein gleichwertig ausgerüsteter Krieger (wenn der Spieler eine Ahnung hat, was er da so macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bei mehr als 3-4 Gegnern wird es dann doch aber schon recht stressig. Ein Grossteil der Bedrohung wird aus Schaden- und Blutungen gezogen.

Paladin: Mehr oder minder Easymode für Trashmobs, Weihe an, rein, und die Welt ist schön. Ich als Krieger wünsche mir in solchen Situationen regelmässig, selber ein Paladin zu sein, wirklich. Aber wie erwähnt bleibt er abhängig von seinem Manapool, für Bosse würd ich ihn nicht so empfehlen. Es ist zwar nicht gesagt, dass er mitten im Kampf wirklich mal kein Mana mehr hat, aber falls doch, hat man sehr viel Spass im Raid.

Krieger: Bei einzelnen Mobs bestens geeignet. Bekommt nicht viel Schaden, vA wenn er sich nicht allzu blöd anstellt keinen unerwartet hohen (dafür per Cooldownskills gelegentlich als Notnagel ziemlich wenig), bei mehr als 4 Mobs oder unartigen DD's artet die Trashmobtankerei allerdings oftmals schon in ein ziemliches zomgwtfxkjaxaflafg-Tastengekloppe inklusive halbem Herzinfarkt aus. Es ist nicht so, dass man mehrere Gegner nicht tanken könnte, nur kommt es da auch stark drauf an, wie sich die DD's und der Heiler in der Aggrogenerierung geben (Pyroschlag auf's Hauptziel direkt nach dem Pull kommt bei einer 4er-Gruppe nicht gut, genauso wie ein dicker Heal direkt vor der Antankphase, welche übrigens auch gerne ignoriert wird). Grosse Probleme bekommt man dann, wenn man keine Wut hat. Mit ordentlichem Wutgewinn ist es dann aber auch nicht mehr so hart, genug TPS zu fahren. IMHO am anspruchsvollsten zu spielen, bringt dafür nach erfolgreich verrichtetetem Werk die größte Befriedigung mit sich.


----------



## DunCrow (10. Juni 2008)

Einfach? Dudu.


----------



## Snook83 (10. Juni 2008)

Timmytime schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich spiele einen Tankpala und wollte zu dem Vorurteil das dem Pala in langen Kämpfen das mana ausgeht mal entkräften.
> Ob ich jetzt in ZA oder Kara Tanke ist grade bei den Bossen, das mein Mana niemals lehr geht. Durch die Fähigkeit "Einklang des Geistes", bekomt man als Pala 10% des Manas zugeschrieben, welches aufgebracht wird, um mich in diesem Fall zu Heilen. Sprich haben die Heiler genug mana habe ich das auch!
> So ist es bei Bossfights immer so das ich Sämtliche Aggrospells auf cd spielen kann.
> ...



also das mana geht mir beim tanken auch nie aus, für was gibt es den die siegel, das kloppt man auf den boss drauf und schwubs geht das mana so gut wie nie leer da man für jeden treffen mana bekommt. 
sdw hab ich mir selber noch nie gebufft beim tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4RUL3 (10. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



Wenn du später in Raids die großen Bosse tanken willst ist ein Krieger die beste Wahl, da er einfach die besten Fähigkeiten dazu bestizt um Schaden vornherein zu vermeiden.

Wenn du einen Offtank haben willst ist der Druide Ideal. Beim trash kann er tanken und bei Bosskämpfen muss er nicht tatenlos zusehen sondern kann recht gut Schaden in Katzengestalt machen. Für Bosskämpfe fehlen ihm allerdings die Fähigkeiten zu parrieren und zu blocken, da ist der Krieger klar im Vorteil. Bei manchen encountern ist es allerdings ratsam einen Druiden als 2. Tank neben den Maintank zu stellen, da zum Beispiel Gruul auf die 2. Person in der Aggroliste Schmerzhafter Schlag einsetzt, weil Druiden recht gut Aggro aufbauen können ohne dass sie Ziel des Bosses sind ist ein Druide für einen solchen Kampf zu empfehlen.
Um größere Gruppen zu tanken (stichwort Hyjal^^) ist ein Paladin recht gut. Allerdings ist beim Paladin, dass Mana ein großes Problem bei so manchen encounter, da ein paar Bosse unter anderem sehr gerne Mana saugen.


----------



## Timmytime (10. Juni 2008)

Snook83 schrieb:


> also das mana geht mir beim tanken auch nie aus, für was gibt es den die siegel, das kloppt man auf den boss drauf und schwubs geht das mana so gut wie nie leer da man für jeden treffen mana bekommt.
> sdw hab ich mir selber noch nie gebufft beim tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das soll ja auch Siegel der Weisheit bedeuten !^^


----------



## Olynth (10. Juni 2008)

Klar das Alle sagen Pala geht einfacher....
aber weit gefehlt es ist ebenso schwer wie mit jedem anderen auch!
Zum einen weil man als Pala auf viel mehr stats achten muss (Neben den Def und ordentlichen Avoidance werten auch auf Spell dmg zusätzlich zur HP)
Dudu ist meiner meinung nach das leichteste kann auch einfach 2-3gegner Tanken.

So jetzt zum Thread an sich:

Bullshit... jede Klasse ist Easy in ihrer Tank Skillung man darf sich bloß ned zu fein sein den Char selbst Hoch zu spielen und ihn spielen zu lernen.


----------



## Kankru (10. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen zum hochspielen am einfachsten in Rangordnung:

1. DUDU

2. Krieger

3. Pala

Zum Tanken selbst kann ich nicht viel sagen nur folgendes:

-Tankpala ist eigentlich leicht

-Krieger hält von Anfang an mehr aus und ist net auf Mana angewiesen

-Dudu - Kein Plan, noch nie gespielt^^

Mit dem Krieger hast du mit 2. Equip zusätzlich nen guten DD

und mit dem Pala und dem Dudu kannst du dir nebenbei nen netten Heiler equippen.

MfG =)

efit:


> Klar das Alle sagen Pala geht einfacher....
> aber weit gefehlt es ist ebenso schwer wie mit jedem anderen auch!
> Zum einen weil man als Pala auf viel mehr stats achten muss (Neben den Def und ordentlichen Avoidance werten auch auf Spell dmg zusätzlich zur HP)
> Dudu ist meiner meinung nach das leichteste kann auch einfach 2-3gegner Tanken.
> ...



Grad erst gelesen, bin zu 99% der gleichen Meinung, nur dass wenn man entsprechendes equip hat, einem leichter fällt als Pala.


----------



## fereman (10. Juni 2008)

ich weis garnicht was ihr für probs beim mana des palas habt???
ich hoffe ihr wisst alle das nen schutzpala nie oom geht,da er jedes mal wenn er geheilt wird mana bekommt ?????
nen pala mag vieleicht nicht soviele lebenspunkte haben wie nen krieger  oder nen dudu.....aber tanken kann nen schutzi um einiges besser .und bei uns in den raids tanken schutzis  auch ohne probs sei es in ssc,tk oder hyjal...


----------



## Tevik (10. Juni 2008)

also ich kann nur vom pala sprechen, die andren klassen kenne ich zu wenig.
tankpala finde ich sowas von cool, mit einigermassen gutem equip ist es schwer nem pala die aggro zu klauen, auch wenn gebombt wird. der pala hat zwar nicht so viele fähigkeiten wie ein krieger, die braucht er aber auch gar nicht, da er die aggro nicht nur durch direkten schaden hält, sondern auch reflektierender dmg, solange die mobs auf den pala hauen, bekommen sie dank heiliger schild, segen des refugiums schaden, und auch die weihe und evtl das furienkartenset sind dinge die das tanken sehr vereinfachen. bei manchen bossen hat ein pala sicherlich nachteile, bei manchen aber auch vorteile, aber auf jeden fall ist er auch bei grösseren mobgruppen denk ich mal der beste tank.

und das mit dem manareg finde ich absolut kein problem, da der heiler und allfällige casterklassen ja auch reggen müssen, ich denke alles in allem gehts mit nem palatank am schnellsten durch instanzen. und falls man als palatank mal kein mana hat, kurz schild abziehen, merkt höchstens der heiler, die andren bekommen das eh nicht mit und schon bekommste mehr dmg -> mehr heilung -> mehr mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum leveln is ein druide sicherlich sehr viel einfacher, aber zum farmen auf lvl 70 is n pala auch cool, einfach mal so 30mobs pullen und mit weihe wegmachen, es sollten möglichst keine caster dabei sein und empfehlenswert ist das schmuckstück, welches den träger bei einem geblockten angriff um 120hp heilt, damit hauen dich die mobs im handumdrehen wieder auf 100% hp.


----------



## fereman (10. Juni 2008)

Tevik schrieb:


> also ich kann nur vom pala sprechen, die andren klassen kenne ich zu wenig.
> tankpala finde ich sowas von cool, mit einigermassen gutem equip ist es schwer nem pala die aggro zu klauen, auch wenn gebombt wird. der pala hat zwar nicht so viele fähigkeiten wie ein krieger, die braucht er aber auch gar nicht, da er die aggro nicht nur durch direkten schaden hält, sondern auch reflektierender dmg, solange die mobs auf den pala hauen, bekommen sie dank heiliger schild, segen des refugiums schaden, und auch die weihe und evtl das furienkartenset sind dinge die das tanken sehr vereinfachen. bei manchen bossen hat ein pala sicherlich nachteile, bei manchen aber auch vorteile, aber auf jeden fall ist er auch bei grösseren mobgruppen denk ich mal der beste tank.
> 
> und das mit dem manareg finde ich absolut kein problem, da der heiler und allfällige casterklassen ja auch reggen müssen, ich denke alles in allem gehts mit nem palatank am schnellsten durch instanzen. und falls man als palatank mal kein mana hat, kurz schild abziehen, merkt höchstens der heiler, die andren bekommen das eh nicht mit und schon bekommste mehr dmg -> mehr heilung -> mehr mana
> ...




/sign


----------



## LMay (10. Juni 2008)

Kankru: Am einfachsten zu hochspielen ist der Druide, aber du räumst ein, nie einen gespielt zu haben? Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, die verschiedenen Klassen haben  beim Leveln ein Gleichgewicht...und was du am Ende als Tank spielen willst...das kannst du dir dann nur selbst beantworten^^

Im Übrigen stirbt man mit dem Druiden bis 20 seeeehr viel, viell kommt daher auch die N8-Sache mit der schnellen Geistgestalt *spekulier*^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. Juni 2008)

findest du?
also meiner is erst gestorben als er mehr heiler war, als alles andere
die halten nunmal nichts aus
aber der druide an sich, stirbt doch so gut wie nie
erstrecht nicht im lowlevelbereich


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Juni 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Ich denke, die verschiedenen Klassen haben  beim Leveln ein Gleichgewicht...und was du am Ende als Tank spielen willst...das kannst du dir dann nur selbst beantworten^^



Mit Sicherheit haben die Klassen beim Leveln kein Gleichgewicht. Ein Druide in Katzenform hat es wesentlich leichter als ein Krieger, zumal ihm noch ein wenig CC sowie Heilfertigkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. Mit dem Dudu ist Leveln bis 20 eine Qual, danach geht's dank Katzenform ab. Regpausen kennt er kaum; dank Reise- und Schwimmgestalt ist er früh sehr zügig unterwegs. Mit dem Def-Krieger ist Leveln bis 70 ziemlich unerträglich.

Wie andere schon schrieben, ist die Frage nach dem "leichtesten" Tank nicht einfach zu beantworten. Was willst Du letztendlich im "Endcontent" machen? 

Hast Du eine funktionierende Gilde mit ordentlichen Spielern, ist ein Krieger keine schlechte Wahl. Gehst Du dagegen mit Randoms in 5er-Inis, nimm den Pala. Dank Weihe bindet der wenigstens den Trash an sich, während ein Krieger ziemlich dumm ausschaut, wenn die Gruppe sofort "Feuer frei!" ruft. Du brauchst mit einem Krieger nunmal eine Antank-Zeit, die Dir die wenigsten Rnds zugestehen - und "schwupp" ist das zweite Target schon auf den Heiler los, obwohl Du gerade mal einen Schlag auf das Maintarget ausgeführt hast. Während Du dann versuchst, den Heiler zu retten, schwirrt der nächste Mob in die Gruppe. "Ey, bisse zu blöd, Aggro zu halten?!" sind dann die netten Ratschläge nach dem Wipe ("lustigste" Aktion: "Ey, ist das so schwer, ca. 3 Mal Rüssi-zerreissen auf jeden Mob zu setzen?!" "Wenn Du mir erklärst, wie ich das in ca. einer halben Sekunde machen soll, die ihr mir dankenswerter Weise zum antanken gebt, nicht!").
Der Pala dagegen baut mit "Schildwurf" direkt Aggro auf (je nach Equip so viel, daß es ein Jäger ein paar Schüsse braucht, um sein Ziel in die Eisfalle zu bekommen); die Weihe sorgt für den Rest. Gerät dennoch mal ein Mob auf Abwege, kann der Pala über weite Entfernung zurückspotten, während der Krieger dafür fast in Schlagreichweite sein muß.
Vorteil des Kriegers / Druiden im Raid sind ihre geringen Reg-Zeiten. Mana ist völlig uninteressant; solange der Heiler noch mitmacht, kann sofort der nächste Mob zusammengestaucht werden. Der Pala muß halt oft nachtanken, hat dafür aber ein paar schöne Fähigkeiten wie z. B. SdR, die dem Raid die Sache leichter machen (allerdings braucht es dazu natürlich nicht unbedingt einen Tank-Pala, da auch ein Heil-Pala über solch nette Dinge verfügt). In zweieinhalb Stunden mit nem Pala-Tank durch Kara zu rauschen, wird imho knapp (denkt auch an Zul'Aman mit seinem Zeitlimit) - mit einem Krieger-/Druiden-Gespann geht das ohne Probleme, wobei das Bärchen noch den Vorteil hat, bei Einzelmobs in Katzengestalt mit draufzuhauen. In letzterer Situation sind Def-Krieger / Schutz-Palas meist das fünfte Rad am Wagen.

Eventuell ist die Vielseitigkeit für Deine Wahl ausschlaggebend: Ein Krieger kann tanken oder Schaden machen. Off-Krieger werden jedoch meist nur ungern in Inis / Raids mitgenommen. Wenn Dir tanken nicht gefällt, hast Du da einen DD, der nicht selten in seinem Slot verstaubt, weil er nicht gebraucht wird. Palas und Druiden können wenigstens noch auf Heilung umskillen - und da machen sie ihre Sache ebenfalls nicht schlecht. 

Alle Anmerkungen sind natürlich aus der begrenzten Warte eines Def-Kriegers zu sehen. Pala habe ich nie gespielt, tausche da nur Erfahrungen mit unseren Gilden-Pala- und Druiden-Tanks aus. Mein Druide (er wird Heiler, obwohl mir das Kätzchen einen Mordsspaß macht) ist auf Level 52, von daher kann ich durchaus Vergleiche zum Hochleveln des Kriegers ziehen.

Grüße
Bimmbamm


----------



## Kiligen (10. Juni 2008)

Also die beste Tank klasse ist   je nach dem was du tanken willst ,wenn masse Pala wenn allein ist krieger besser, der DuDu geht auch im einzel tanken aber hat leider nicht so viel drauf wie der Krieger da fehlt einfach die haltung und die schild skills .
Also am einfachsten zu Spielen ist in diesem Fall der DuDu da du Zerfleischen,Aufschlitzen,Knurren Spammen wirst zwischen durch noch Zermalmen .
Der Mittel Schwere ist der Paladin aber immer noch einfach jedoch kann dieser nicht immer Tanken oom gleich kein Tanken mehr und die Verteidigungswertung und SPD Dmg ist auch schon recht schwer ran zu kommen als schwerstes Bezeichne ich meiner Meinung her der Krieger da man mit ihm viel können zeigen muss da er nicht wie der Pala Weihe casten kann und gleich 3-4 Mobs Tanken kann er kann wen schon nur Donnerknall aber das haut nicht heftig viel raus an aggro,also der da darfst du nie pennen musst immer auf trap sein da musste je nach dem welcher Mob verschieden Vorgehen das musst du noch selbst entscheiden , dafür hat der Krieger die wohl beste Verteidigung und hält am meisten aus und kann wenn er nicht Stirbt immer Tanken .
Vom Lvl würde ich den dudu nehmen da er auch als Katze LVLn kann und dann wenn nötig ab zum bär am schwersten der Krieger null dmg einfach und pala wieder mittel da dieser immer noch gut schaden raus hauen kann , aber ich denke nicht das du in deff skillung und eq lvln gehen wirst .
Also wie gesagt das sind meine Meinungen und es ist deine Entscheidungen welchen du nimmst.


----------



## gondolin72 (10. Juni 2008)

Zum leveln dürfte es mit dem Krieger am schwierigsten bzw. langsamsten gehen. Vom tanken her mit 70 hat wohl jeder so seine Eigenarten und ich würde mich nicht festlegen welcher einfacher oder schwerer ist.


----------



## Garkjell (10. Juni 2008)

Sollte jemand vorhaben einen Krieger hochzuspielen um sich einen neuen Tank zu erstellen gebe ich folgenden Ratschlag:
Skillt lieber anfangs auf Furor oder Waffen und wenn ihr dann Level 70 habt skillt um, fangt aber ab Level 65 spätestens damit an auch Sachen mit Verteidigungswertung, Ausweichwertung, Parierwertung und Blockwertung zu sammeln ...


----------



## keblish (10. Juni 2008)

Was das Leveln mit dem Krieger angeht - natürlich geht das langsamer als mit einem Jäger, aber dafür ist man ja auch allein unterwegs.
Was das Sterben beim leveln angeht: Wenn man vernünftig mit seinen Stances umgehen kann, die Kombination "Rache"/"Schildblock" beherrscht und ausserdem weiss, wofür solche Dinge wie "Schlachtruf", "Demoralisierender Ruf" und "Durchdringendes Heulen" da sind, sollte das doch eigentlich auch kein Thema sein.
Da stirbt man dann auch nicht mehr öfter als der beliebige Jäger/Warlock/[hierbitteklassederwahleintragen].

Zum tanken kann man auch (zumindest bis Level 70, denk ich) auf Furor geskillt sein, sofern man die wichtigsten Schutz-Talente mitnimmt. 
Dann kann man auch, 2 verschiedene Equips vorausgesetzt, locker die Inis tanken.


----------



## Sebasti92 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Palas am besten, die kommen leider net so schnell auf gute ausweich werte wie Krieger, aber halten viel mehr agro.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2008)

zum levlen Druide am besten und der krieger am schlechtesten wen du dan 70 bist hast mti Druide und Pala die chance auf heal umzuskillen oder dmg beim krieger skillst auf dmg oder halt tank auch ist vorteil von einem dudu das man ihn auch gut als dd mitnehmen kann sprich 2ter tank auch noch ein vorteil von einem dudu du kanst früher in inzen gehen als ein krieger 

aber Krieger ftw^^

am ende musst du wissen was du spielen wilst

mfg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

Chanbing schrieb:


> dann kann der pala einfach nix mit dem ihr da unterwegs seid. ich hab bei sowas eig weniger probs.
> und ich hab schon paar bosse getankt^^



es kommt dir vieleicht so vor ...aber glaub mir, ich habe in bc schon alles geraidet, sunwell noch nicht ganz clear aber das kommt auch noch ;-)....es ist einfach fakt dass ein warri für boss-fights besser geeignet ist...und ich denke nicht dass dein pala mehr fertigkeiten als andere besitzt...


----------



## Sreal (10. Juni 2008)

Naja hab hier jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber zum topic kann ich so viel sagen:

Krieger Tank: Schwer zu leveln, noch schwerer zu equippen. Später gibt es einfach teile die nötig sind aber eine sehr geringe droppchance haben. (ok seit den neuen badgeds kann sich aber was geändert haben. kann nur erzählen was ich von kollegen weiss die selbst krieger tank spielen). Ein großer vorteil ist jedoch, dass der Krieger die wohl beliebteste tank klasse anderer klassen ist. Der Krieger eignet sich für das tanken einzelner bosse. Gruppen sind für den Krieger etwas schwerer da er eine gewisse zeit braucht bis er bei einer gruppe Aggro aufgebaut hat. Spielerisch jedoch auch für Anfänger geeignet.

Druid Tank: Der druide ist Sehr schnell zu leveln und equip bekommst du nachgeschmissen. Da der Druide nicht auf so viele werte wie der krieger angewiesen ist, ist es einer der leichtesten tank klassen. Auch wenner sehr umfangreich ist lernt man den druiden schneller als manch andere klassen. (warloc, pala etc etc). Der Druide eignet sich fürs tanken einzelner Boss-Adds im höheren raid bereich (z.b. elementare bei illidan) jedoch können sie später ab bt/mh keine ganzen bosse mehr tanken (ausnahmen ausgenommen). Im T4/T5 bereich ist der Tank druide natürlich uneingeschränkt.

Pala Tank: Der Pala tank ist meiner meinung nach einer der schwierigsten tank klassen. Warum? ganz einfach, beim leveln hält er das mittelmaß (dauert also doch etwas länger, aber nicht so lang wie beim krieger z.b.) und ist ebenso schwer zu equippen wie der Krieger. Durch Badges kann man natürlich hier einen sprung machen doch ist equip nicht alles, das schwierigste beim tank pala ist wohl die teils (weit verbreitete) fehlende ausweichwertug da auf vielen spezifischen tank pala teile diese werte fehlen. Da der Tank pala sein equip erst "zusammenstellen muss" ist dies etwas komplizierter. Der Tank pala eignet sich besonders gut um gruppen zu tanken, durch den add dmg auf spezifischen tank pala teilen ist dies Sehr schnell zu erreichen. im aggroaufbau ist der paladin dadurch auch ungeschlagen. Trotzdem Kann er sich auch im high end bereich behaupten und so gut wie alles tanken.

Hier noch mal kleine statistiken zu den tank klassen, Diese Basiert auf eigener Gespielter Erfahrung:

Leveln

1. Druide - Levelt schneller wie jede andere klasse!
2. Paladin - Levelt im durchschnitt.
3. Krieger - Levelt sehr langsam.

Schwierigkeit der einzelnen rund um klasse.

1. Druide - Der Druide ist sehr leicht zu lernen. 
2. Krieger - Der krieger ist ebenfalls eine einfach zu lernende klasse.
3. Paladin - Der Paladin ist auf keinen fall für anfänger geeignet. 

Eignung der Klasse im kompletten Content.

1. Paladin - Der Paladin ist so gut wie für alles geeignet (ausnahmen ausgenommen)
2. Krieger - Der Krieger Ist im Gesammt content zwar eher auf einzelne adds oder auch bosse ausgerichtet kann jedoch, auch wenn mit mühe, Gruppen tanken.
3. Druide - Der Druide ist im High end bereich etwas eingeschränkt da er in seiner nebenrolle eher als 2nd tank hantiert. Im T4/T5 Bereich Kann er aber so gut wie alles tanken.



Im grunde haben alle drei tank klassen ihre vor und nachteile, jede klasse hat seine bestimmte aufgabe und man muss für sich selbst entscheiden was einem lieber ist. 


mfg,
Sreal


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

Sabos schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber seit Release einen Def-Krieger und muss sagen, dass es einfach nix über dem gibt was tanken betrifft. Bei Trash-Gruppen is der Pala ganz klar vorne wegen Weihe etc. aber in längeren Bosskämpfen geht im einfach ihrgendwann das Mana aus. Und Druiden haben zwar meistens mehr Rüstung und HP, jedoch können sie halt weder Blocken und Parrieren. Das Problem beim Krieger ist einfach, dass man so stark von der Ausrüstung abhängig ist. Heißt, man gerät z. B. bei DKP schnell ins hintertreffen, da man einfach auf jeden kleinen besseren scheiß würfeln muss und wenns nur 0,1 % parrieren bringt. Da haben es Heiler oder Damagedealer wesentlich leichter weil es da auf +4 Heal nicht ankommt. Da muss man halt einfach schauen, dass man von den Set-teilen auch noch etwas abbekommt sonst kann man einfach ausrüstungstechnisch nicht mithalten. Zum Aggroaufbau hat man meiner meinung nach sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten um einen sehr Aggrointensive Rotation zu fahren. Und wenn alles mal schiefläuft hat man immer noch seinen Sicherung mit Schildwall und letztes Gefecht, da hält man dann auch nochmal bissl länger durch. Allerdings ist tanken nicht leicht, das is viel Übung und auch Erfahrung wie man in bestimmten Situationen reagieren muss. Weil wenn der MT in nem Bosskampf die Aggro verliert, dann ist meistens die Kacke am Dampfen.
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben
> 
> ...



in unserem rai ist es so dass der mt immer first need hat....unser mt braucht keine dkp...dropt ein deff item oder ein t6 gutschein bekommt ihn vorrangig der mt...und ich finde so sollte es überall sein


----------



## Tpohrl (10. Juni 2008)

alle Tage wieder die gleiche diskusion^^ wie oft war dieses Thema in letzter Zeit zu lesen?

also, pur endcontent pve ist der Krieger das einzig wahre, bis BT gehts auch noch mit Tank alternativen.
Pvp ist dann echt geschmackssache da kommt der Spieler skill mehr zum tragen.
Lvln ist keine frage, dauert alles etwa gleich, 2Tage mehr oder weniger, wayne interessierts^^

aber im grunde gibt sich alles nicht viel. Welche KLasse ist dir sympatischer würd ich mich einfach fragen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Ich finde Palas am besten, die kommen leider net so schnell auf gute ausweich werte wie Krieger, aber halten viel mehr agro.



genau das gegenteil würde ich behaupten....ein warri baut viel schneller aggro auf....nur bei trash gruppen ist der pala besser


----------



## Keeral (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe jeder der 3 möglichkeiten gespielt und muss dazu sagen

Am einfachsten zu spielen als Tank (nicht der beste tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ein unterschied , bei dem es eh auf die situation ankommt)
ist definitiv der pala. Danach der Druide und am schluss der Defkrieger .

Der beste Tank ist meiner meinung nach immernoch der Warri.

Liegt imho z.t. daran das Druiden und palas bei Spelldmg im gegensatz zum Warri immer das nachsehen haben.
A)spell reflection b)schildschlag c)wenn beides nicht möglich ist als notnagel Schildwall und Last Stance

Aber am leichtesten ist es mit einem Pala und du bist bei gleichem eq bis einschliesslich ZA ein mindestens gleichwertiger Tank.

25er ist bei gleichem eq immer der Krieger die erste wahl


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ich woltel auch mal demnächst einentank hochspielen.
> Kann vielleicht jemand einmal die Vor/nachteile aufzählen? AUf den Raidcontent bezogen


Krieger ist (glaub ich) am schwersten zu spielen und hochzuleveln, kann aber alles 

Der Pala ist nicht scher zu spielen, kann aber nicht unbedingt alles tanken, eignet sich aber hervorragend für Mobgruppen

Dudu ist nicht soo schwer, das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und leicht zu leveln...aber das fehlen von Block und Parry macht ihn nicht immer zur ersten Wahl


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juni 2008)

Also um alle WoW Spieler mal vor veränderte Tatsachen zu setzen:

Der beste TANK ist ein Shadowpriest! Dank seiner hervoragend genähten Stoffrüstung kann er jeglichen Schaden super absorbieren, hat einen halbwegs großen manapool und macht wegen seiner Shadowzauber ordentlich Schaden und kann sein Aggro halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So SCHERZ beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *flame*

Nein, es ist jedem seine sache was für nen Tank wer benutzt. Hauptsächlich ist es so das ein Krieger, wenn der Spieler ihn gut beherrscht, der Maintank ist, dann kommt erst der pala, ein dudu nur als Supporter wenn überhaupt. 
Zu lvln ist der dudu und der pala recht einfach, DuDu ist schneller drann. Der Warri hingegen ist eine Lahme Öde Schnecke beim Lvln. Das macht kaum Spaß. Ich spiele zwar nen Shadowpriest und der ist am Anfang  genauso schwer zu lvln und öde wie nen Krieger. Später dann ist man Glücklicher. Aber das musst du wissen, ich würde mich allerdings net so sehr auf Twinks versteifen, egal ob jetz nen tank oder was anderes, mein weiss es jetz net was mit dem neuen AddOn alles noch dazukommt, wie der todesritter als Tank sein wird usw....
Einfach ma abwarten und tee trinken ;-)

Im übrigen zum Todesritter noch: Meiner Meinung ist es shice das der TR mit lvl55 ins Stargebiet kommt! Das ist totaler Hohlsinn, wenn ihr nen Menschen Krieger anfängt, dann fangt ihr doch auch net im "High lvl" bereich im Wald von Elwyn an oder? ich weiß Blödes Beispiel aber egal. Dann rennen nur noch fette Imba Todesritter mit lvl 80 rum und was soll das dann? irgentwann sind alle Slots voll ob nun mit Chars die "Moneten" oder "bankboy9999" heissen oder mit fetten Imbas, dadurch geht das game kaputt.


Eure Schachtel.


PS: Wenn ihr mein Post als ein Flame abzeichnet, dann entschuldige ich mich und werde auch eine Gebühr bezahlen.


----------



## Frek01 (10. Juni 2008)

krieger>all


----------



## Asimov (10. Juni 2008)

Huhu!

Ich spiel nen Feral Dudu. Hab gestern zum ersten mail Zul'aman getankt und das ging ohne Probleme. Dudus und Def-Tanks nehmen/geben sich da nicht viel. Dudus haben mehr Rüstung/HP, Def-Tanks dafür ein Schild. Tanken kann man mit beiden im level 70 content (ich kann es eben bis Zul'aman beurteilen) sehr gut.

Das einzige worin ich im Dudu einen Vorteil sehe ist, daß er wenn mal nur ein Tank gebraucht wird (richtiges DD Equipment zum umziehen vorrausgesetzt) massig Schaden machen kann, was speziell in 10-Mann Instanzen schon mal einen großen Unterschied zum zweiten Def-Tank machen kann.

Was halt auch sehr nett ist, ist dass man mit einer Hybrid Klasse wie dem Dudu viel länger Spaß im Spiel hat. Sollte mein Tank-Dudu mal das meiste haben was es im Spiel gibt und trotzdem noch Zeit bis zum nächsten Add-On sein: Kein Problem, umskillen auf Balance oder Heal und der Spaß geht von vorne los :-D

lg
Michael


----------



## St1ck1e (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich bin selbst DefKrieger und als solcher ist es eine feine Sache zu tanken. Mach riesig Spass nur bei Mobgruppen ist das so eine Sache.

Als Krieger kann ich dir sagen, das ich Mobgruppen so drei bis vier recht gut halten kann. Kommt immer auf die ini an und ob so ein Schaaf da rumspackt. Dann wird das ganze etwas verschärft. Du hast gute Möglichkeite Aggro aufzubauen und abspotten ist auch ne feine Sache.

Also DUDU/Bärchen hast du ne Menge HP. Nur mit dem Pullenhab ich mir sagen lassen wäre das nicht so prall. Auch die Möglichkeit mehrere Mobs zu binden ist wohl nicht so einfach.

Der Tankpala ist meiner Meinung nach, und das hab ich auch schon sehr oft gesehen der mit abstand beste Tank wenn es um Mobgruppen geht. Der wirft einfach seine Weihe an und ab geht die Post. Wärend er tank macht er auch ordentlich Schaden und wenn man sich dann SWStats anschaut liegt der ganz vorne mit dabei. NACHTEIL: Wenn ein Mob einmal die Lust am Pala verliert weil irgendein Magier oder Hexer oder ne andere DMG-Sau crittet we ein gestörter dann wars das. Hier lautet das Motto "Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten" lol...

Also wenn ich nochmal einen kleinen Twink hochziehen würde wäre das wohl ein Pala obwohl die so wie ich es gehört habe echt bescheiden zu leveln sein sollen...

Naja grüßle und viel Spass


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2008)

je leichter "gespielt", deso schlechter getankt. Wenn du später denkst "Ach, ich muss ja net viele tasten drücken, passt schon", umso schlechter hälst du die Mobs an dir. Es gibt zu viele Skills, die beim tanken was bringen, da kannste dich net auf zwei bis drei beschränken

An deiner Stelle würd ich einfach nen Krieger anfangen. Die beste Tankklasse, wie auch von Blizz gewollt. Du lernst beim leveln von veorneherein effektiv zu tanken. Später wirds dir "egal" sein, obs einfach is oder net. Es stellt sich sowieso ne Routine ein beim tanken, die du von allein lernst.


----------



## Asimov (10. Juni 2008)

Huhu!



St1ck1e schrieb:


> Also DUDU/Bärchen hast du ne Menge HP. Nur mit dem Pullenhab ich mir sagen lassen wäre das nicht so prall. Auch die Möglichkeit mehrere Mobs zu binden ist wohl nicht so einfach.



Also mit pullen hab ich keine Probleme. Feenfeuer (Tierform) geskilled und somit hab ich nen netten Spontanzauber zum pullen in Tierform. Mehrere Mobs binden geht bis zu drei Mobs gut (Prankenhieb for the win ;-)), darüber ists richtig übel/nervig ...

lg
Michael


----------



## rufer (10. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> JA PALA is Easy und kannst Gut Tanken und Gut Heiler später! Dudu geht schnell zu LvL'n wegen gestalten und bist Allg. schneler wegen 68 Fluggestalt und 30 schon Reisegestalt! Von nem Krieger lass die finger der is so kagge zu LvL'n und ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Aka Dudu der Pala




Also ich hab nen krieger hochgespielt alein so schwer is der garnet hoch zu lvln. und so lang dauert das lvln nu ja auch scon nicht mehr man kennt die q weis wo man hin muss..


----------



## Lodariel (10. Juni 2008)

Sabos schrieb:


> Bei Trash-Gruppen is der Pala ganz klar vorne wegen Weihe etc. aber in längeren Bosskämpfen geht im einfach ihrgendwann das Mana aus.
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben
> 
> Gruß Sabos
> ...




So ein Schwachsinn, ein Pala kann bei Bossen NICHT oom gehen. Er bekommt 10%jeglicher Heilung als Mana zurück...

Paladine sind bei Trashgruppen, aber auch bei Bossen, die sehr schnell zuschlagen im Vorteil (hi @2 Schildblockaufladungen beim Krieger und den daraus resultierenden Crushings)
Das Heilige Schild hat 8 Aufladungen, das sind 6 mehr als der SChildblock beim Krieger...somit ist es fast unmöglich für einen Boss die HS Aufladungen runterzuhauen und den Pala zu crushen. Ganz anders sieht es beim Krieger aus (siehe Morogrim)


----------



## CelticBastard (10. Juni 2008)

Nimm einen Krieger kann auch sehr leicht mehrere Mobs Tanken und das ist nichtmal anstrengend. 
Bisl was von Donnerknall und ein bisl was von Spalten und die Mobs bleiben an dir ohne das ein Heiler Aggro zieht.

Natürlich bist du ein Fokus Target Tank so sag ich mal und für Bosse eh am besten geeignet letztes Gefecht und Schildwall können in den letzten sekunden eines kampfes entscheident sein.


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

Krieger ist der einzige Tank für Raidinstanzen wie BT/Sunwell.
So schwer ist das auch net.
Shield Block und Shield Slam auf CD halten.
Devastate und Heroic Strike mit dem GlobaldCD timen.
Thunderclan und DemoShout dauerhaft drauflassen.
Thunderamor hochstacken.


Druide ist einfach 3 Tasten spamen:
Lacerate, Mangle, Maul
und alle 30 sek FeariFire und DemoShout.


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich *später ein bisschen tanken* möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?


Tanken ist nichts, was man "ein bisschen" macht. Da gibt es nur ganz oder gar nicht. Bevor du dir also die Mühe machst, einen Twink hochzuspielen, solltest du dir genau überlegen, ob du das wirklich willst. Als Tank bist du immer schuld, wenn etwas schief geht, egal, wer schuld hat. Du trägst für die Gruppe die Verantwortung und mußt sie führen. DDs und Heiler laufen dir nur hinterher und richten sich nach dem, was du vorgibst. Viele meinen, ständig fehlt uns ein Tank, ach ich spiel mir mal selbst einen hoch. Ich rate da zur Vorsicht. Tanken ist nicht so leicht, wie es bei guten Tanks aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tanken selbst würde ich jederzeit uneingeschränkt den Paladin empfehlen. In 5ern ist er immer die beste Wahl und "ein bisschen tanken" klingt nach 5er Instanzen und vielleicht noch Kara. In Kara gilt das gleiche. Und durch die vielen Untoten und Dämonen ist da sein Vorteil sogar noch größer. In höheren Raids werden meistens Krieger bevorzugt. Das basiert allerdings auf mangelnder Erfahrung und fehlendem Wissen bzgl. dem Paladin. Mit dem richtigen und gleichwertigen Equip nehmen sich Krieger und Paladine unterm Strich absolut nichts. Bosse können beide gleich gut tanken. Vorteile Paladin sind ganz klar Gruppen tanken und schnellerer Aggroaufbau. Da kann ihm niemand das Wasser reichen. Der Krieger hat Vorteile bei Stilleeffekten, Manabrand und Magieschaden. Es gibt für beide Klassen Situationen, wo sie die ungünstigere Wahl sind. Der Krieger bekommt bei Leotherass Probleme mit dem inneren Dämon und taugt bei den Murlocs bei Morogrim und den Drachenfalken bei Jan'Alai nichts. Der Paladin ist bei z.B. Vexaluss oder Kael'Thas schwerer zu heilen.
Zu Beginn der Raidphase ist der Krieger equiptechnisch und was das Leben angeht, dem Paladin ein wenig vorraus. Das liegt auch daran, daß er leichter an passende Items kommt. In Kara droppt nur Kriegertankplatte aber nichts, was tatsächlich für den Paladin ist. Irgendwann sind beide aber dennoch gleich auf und nehmen sich wirklich nichts mehr.
Alle Pseudoargumente gegen Paladine gehören ins Land der Fabeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch für Paladin oder Dudu spricht, ist die bessere Möglichkeit, eine andere Rolle einzunehmen, wenn du dann irgendwann doch nicht mehr damit tanken willst, weil beide auch sowohl heilen als auch Schaden machen können. Zum Farmen eigenen sie sich auch gut. Der Paladin als Kräutersammler geht richtig gut. An die Blume fliegen, den eventuell vorhandenen Mob stunnen, Blume einsammeln, Mob umhauen, weiterfliegen. Da empfiehlt sich natürlich ein Vergelterset.
Der Dudu hat den Vorteil, seiner Fluggestalt, in die er instant wechseln kann.






m1Cha schrieb:


> Krieger ist der einzige Tank für Raidinstanzen wie BT/Sunwell.


Aus solchen Aussagen spricht einfach nur fehlende Erfahrung und mangelndes Wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfoxx (10. Juni 2008)

Also um mal den immergleichen posts ein ende zu setzen, hier mal ne zusammenfassung^^

Überlebensfähigkeit:
Krieger haben das equip mit den besten stats. diskussionslos.

Paladine haben nicht ganz so viel deff-skills, weil sie auch auf bissi spelldmg usw. achten müssen.

Druiden haben am meisten life/rüssi. sie können zwar nicht blocken/parieren, aber durch das viele life, die erhöhte ausweichwertung und Abhärtung (ja, abhärtung!) kann man das ganz gut kompensieren.



Aggroaufbau:
Krieger ist da SEHR solide, hohe aggro. Es ist zwar relativ stressig >3 mobs zu tanken aber machbar, die eigentliche stärke des Kriegers liegt im tanken des Bosses, last stand usw, mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 

Paladine haben entgegen irgendwelcher mindermeinungen die niedrigste aggro im bosskampf. und wenn er oom geht kommt sowiso keine aggro mehr raus^^ und JA ich weiß das pala's durch heal mana bekommen, aber wenn kein heal ankommt weil er oft hintereinander blockt usw ist es vorbei. bei encountern >5 minuten nicht zu empfehlen, machbar aber unschön. und wer meint dass der "imba tankadin" da vorn supi aggro hat, der macht kein dmg. fertig. Dafür is der Tankadin ungeschlagen bei trashgruppen, einfacher kann man das nicht tanken, weihe an und fertig, kann jeder idiot dem man nen 70er pala gibt. Merkt man dass ich es unfair finde dass ein tank sowas wie weihe hat?^^ ohne weihe kann man pala in die ecke stellen^^

Druiden: dadurch dass sie nicht blocken/parieren bekommen sie mehr dmg ab--> mehr wut. außerdem sind die entsprechenden tankfähigkeiten sehr wuteffizient. außerdem macht das tankbärchen seine aggro durch blutungsschaden und sonstigen melee, nicht durch irgend nen rüssi zerreißen buff oder so. er macht also auch schaden. insgesamt also die meiste aggro und auch am schnellsten, wenn auch die heiler bissi zu tun haben.



Gruppensupport:
Krieger: den Befehlsruf kann man vernachlässigen--> eher nichts.

Paladin: DIE Buff-maschine, für jede klasse was dabei^^

Druide: der mächtigste buff im spiel, anregen (nicht unbedingt beim tanken des Bosses^^), battlerez (ebenso^^), ...



Lvlgeschwindigkeit:
Krieger: laaaaangsam^^

Paladin: öde, macht halt einfach kein dmg.

Dudu: sehr schnell dank katzengestalt.



Spaßfaktor:
Krieger: charge und zuschlagen^^ nein also auch wenn er DER tank ist, sonderlich toll oder abwechslungsreich ist er nicht. tank oder dd. wer behauptet es wäre die tollste klasse sollte sich mal an einem twink oder so versuchen, solche leute haben meist noch nie was andres gespielt, bis auf einige außnahmen, einige sind halt die geborenen krieger ("oh ein mob...öhm...charge!)^^

Paladin: abwechslungsreich, guter heiler, guter trash-tank, vergelter sowas wie dd^^ alle 3 skillungen erfordern weder schnelle reaktion noch allzuviel nachdenken, und wenns doch mal eng wird, bubble+homestone ftw. Paladin ist etwas ideologisches, die einen lieben ihren pala, andre lachen ihn halt aus. jedem das seine. tankadin spammt weihe, healadin hat seine imba 2 heilzauber und einen instant (abwechslung ftw^^) und vergelter macht einfach kein dmg. "Oh ich hab grad mit 8k gecrittet!!" --> hexer und mages zB im gleichen equip können bis zu 18k crits rausballern, wayne loladine!

Druide: der name sagts schon aus, er ist die abwechslung in person. kann schlicht alles. krieger+rouge+heiler+caster-dd in einem. wenn einem eine skillung kein spaß macht, ab zum lehrer, umskillen, neues equip farmen, schwupps ein völlig andres spielgefühl. das einige cd's wie last stand vom warri usw fehlen merkt man eher nicht^^ durch geschickten einsatz aller dudu-fähigkeiten kann man (fast) alles schaffen. das wiederum erfordert sehr viel können und timing und trennt die spreu vom weizen.



wie schwierig ist das tanken?
Krieger: sehr anspruchsvoll bei mehreren mobs. da muss man als spieler noch was können.

Paladin: lol^^ kann jeder, 10 minuten üben, fertig^^

Druide: etwas einfacher als krieger, bei mehreren mobs zT aber schwerer^^


So ich denk mal ich hab alles^^ irgendwelche mindermeinungen können jetzt gerne geflamt werden^^

Lg Fox


----------



## Peey (10. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> jetzt mal vom leveln abgesehen...
> 
> am einfachsten tanken lässt es sich mit dem pala....das tanken ist super easy......aber ein pala eignet sich meiner meinung nach nur bei trash gruppen.... bei boss-fights geht nichts über den guten alten warri....
> 
> ich spiele hexer und wenn ein pala tankt (boss-kämpfe) kann ich fast nicht nuken wegen aggro....beim warri geht das besser



Also, dann ist der Pala scheiße oder eben Du. Nur mal als Beispiel: ich spiele einen Jäger. Daher muss ich ab und an mal einen Mob in die Eisfalle ziehen. Wenn der Pala mit Schild des Rächers pullt, ist das enorm schwer. Mir ist schon passsiert, dass ich den Mob trotz gezielten Schuss und Arkaner Schuss nicht vor der Weihe rausziehen konnte und dann konnte ich ihn auf 50% herunterschiessen ohne das er raus kam. Zu erwähnen vielleich tauch noch: das war in einer heroischen Instanz. Also: ein kritisch getroffener Schild des Rächers und der Mob entfleucht nicht mehr.

Das du bei sagen wir mal mehr als 3-4 Elite Gegnern die Aggro bei Massenschaden ziehst und die Mobs NICHT tot sind, wenn sie bei dir ankommen ist ja wohl kalr. Zudem hat der Pala eingeschränkte Spot Fähigkeiten, die nur bei bis zu 3 Gegener funktioniert. Einfach mal informieren was dein Tank kann und nicht kann und nicht auf gefühltes Aggromanagement deine Meinung bilden.


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

Hellfoxx schrieb:


> ...


Sorry, aber was du da über Paladine schreibst, ist zu 95% Quark.

Kein Tank baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank, keiner!
Ein guter Tankadin geht auch entweder nicht OOM oder er hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt so viel Aggro aufgebaut, daß sie locker ausreicht, um den Mob zu legen.
Nach 10 Minuten kann jeder mit dem Paladin tanken? Was denkst du? Daß das Tanken nur aus Weihe besteht? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz.
Oh ja, wie unfair, daß der Paladin Weihe hat. Laß doch beim Krieger mal Rüstung zerreißen weg...

O M G


----------



## Hellfoxx (10. Juni 2008)

War ja klar das sofort son ein spieler flamt der selber pala spielt und ihn für nen imba tank hält^^ das is wie mit vergeltern die im ts ständig ihre hammercrits rausbrüllen^^ man sagt halt "gz" damit sie sich freuen und lächelt drüber^^

geh mal in den endcontent^^ das bis inkl. t5 raids du das noch nicht so merkst is klar, aber wenn dann die dd's wirklich schaden machen wird das gejammer sehr bald losgehen wie sie ständig an der aggroschwelle sind und weil sie nich nuken können--> enrage counter tickt runter^^

Wir haben bei uns einen MT-krieger, bei dem man voll draufnuken kann, ein tankbärchen, welches adds nehmen kann oder im notfall (wenn auch nich lange) einspringen kann wenn der tank unglücklicherweise ins gras beißt. und wir haben einen deffpala, der trashgruppen alá hyal machen darf, woanders will ihn auch keiner haben. und JA: er kann sehr gut spielen und hat auch topequip. 

Und jetz das mimimi-pala-is-imba gewhine pls unterlassen, er ist eine hybridklasse und von blizz absichtlich nicht so gut wie ein krieger gemacht, sonst wäre der warri schlicht überflüssig, balance ftw.

Lg Fox


----------



## Hellfoxx (10. Juni 2008)

und rüssi zerreißen kann man ja so gut mit weihe vergleichen^^ wtf^^

btw http://youtube.com/watch?v=e-DE87ZKBH0 --> barlows pala blog^^


----------



## Daywa (10. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> JA PALA is Easy und kannst Gut Tanken und Gut Heiler später! Dudu geht schnell zu LvL'n wegen gestalten und bist Allg. schneler wegen 68 Fluggestalt und 30 schon Reisegestalt! Von nem Krieger lass die finger der is so kagge zu LvL'n und ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Aka Dudu der Pala



Bezüglich des Warriors kann ich das absolut nicht bestätigen. Hab bis 70 alles problemlos mit Furyskillung tanken können. Musst halt ein wenig umdenken.

Paladine und Druiden haben den Vorteil das du die besten Hybridklassen hast. Falls dir das tanken irgendwann auf den Semmel geht und du schon ein wenig Equip für andere Trees wie Heal / Damage zusammen hast kannste gut und gern auch mal umskillen.
Alle Vor - / Nachteile aufzuzählen wäre eine Mammutaufgabe. Die einfachste Tankklasse ist meiner Meinung nach Warri / Dudu. Du wirst keine Manaprobleme haben und bist sogut wie überall einsetzbar (Beim Dudu gibts Ausnahmen). Palatanks eignen sich sehr gut zum Gruppentanken und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch als Bosstank. Je nachdem wie gut du den Pala beherrschst wirst du spätestens ab Sunwell Probleme bekommen. Aber bis dahin ist es dann eh noch ein langer Weg und Wotlk steht vor der Tür.

Meine Meinung

Bosse: Warri / Dudu / Pala
Trash: Jede Klasse
Trashpacks: Pala / Warri / Dudu

Gruß


----------



## Xarod (10. Juni 2008)

Kommt doch drauf an ob du später mit dem twink raiden möchtest. Wenn du jemals auch mit dem dann raiden gehn möchtest wäre der Krieger wohl die beste wahl, da Krieger in raids als Tansk bevorzugt werden. Wenn due aber nur vorhast in 70er bzw. 80er inis zu tanken reicht ein Dudu/Pala.

Und solltest du bedenken das du mit nem Krieger nur Tanken und "dmg" machen kannst.^^ Aber mit nem Pala/Dudu kannste auch ein bisschen Tanken, heilen und machst mehr DMG.

Und beim leveln kommt es ja auf dich an. Wie gut du dich in den Gebieten auskennst etc.

Mfg Xarod


----------



## Männchen (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du einen Krieger versuchst, dann spiel bis mindestens lvl 60 auf Furor geskillt. Damit kannst Du gut leveln und questen und wenn Gruppenmitglieder auf Aggro aufpassen auch gut Tanken. 
Habe meinen Krieger erst auf 70 auf Def geskillt, da die 70er Inis das Ende der Fahnenstange ist um als Furor zu tanken. Aber Sethekhallen z.B. gingen noch sehr gut. Musst halt nebenbei ein 2. Set mit +Verteidigung in der Tasche haben. 

Tankpala habe ich auch versucht, aber aufgrund der fehlenden Ausrüstung hab ich es gelassen. Ein gut gespielter Tankadin ist aber echt genial, da kaum CC nötig ist. 

Druide ist duch seine Flexibilität sehr zu empfehlen. Als feral kannst Du sehr schnell von DD auf Tank switchen ohne umskillen zu müssen. Bis 60 sind die Heilfähigkeiten für einen DD oder Tank auch noch sehr gut, danach geht die Schere weit auseinander.


----------



## Xarod (10. Juni 2008)

Hellfoxx schrieb:


> ...






WotanGOP schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da über Paladine schreibst, ist zu 95% Quark.
> 
> Kein Tank baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank, keiner!
> Ein guter Tankadin geht auch entweder nicht OOM oder er hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt so viel Aggro aufgebaut, daß sie locker ausreicht, um den Mob zu legen.
> ...


Also das mit der weihe ist wirklich schwachsinn, aber das ein Pala vll. nicht ganz so gut geeignet ist um in einen Boss über eine längere Zeit zu tanken seh ich auch so. Und dass mit dem dem Aggro aufbauen ist doch eine frage des skilles, nicht der klasse/equip. Und das mit den "_Nach 10 Minuten kann jeder mit dem Paladin tanken_" ist ja wohl auch eine frage des Talents, glaube aber auch das man schneller lernt mit nem Pala zu tanken als mit nem Krieger.


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

Wotangop oder wie du heißt also ich kenne sunwell bis zu mu'ru/entropius.

und deswegen Krieger>druid>pala.


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

Hellfoxx schrieb:


> ...


Nana, ich flame nicht. Während du den Paladin in Grund und Boden redest mit deinen Halbwahrheiten, stelle ich nur richtig.
Du kannst dich auf den Kopf stellen, unterm Strich sind beide Tankklassen gleichwertig. Bei beiden gibt es Vor- und Nachteile, aber insgesamt sind sie ebenbürtig.
Deine Aussage basiert, wie du es schilderst, auf deinen Erfahrungen. Vielleicht ist "dein" Tankadin ja nicht so gut, für wie du ihn hältst?

Allein deine Aussage, daß man für einen Palatank nur 10 Minuten Übung braucht, um damit gut tanken zu können, zeigt, daß du keine Ahnung von dieser Klasse hast, keine.
Dann meinst du, daß der Paladin nichts taugt, wenn man ihm eine seiner Fähigkeiten nimmt. Aber trifft das nicht auf jede Klasse zu? Nimm dem Jäger seine Schußwaffe, dem Schurken seine Gifte oder dem Opferhexer seine Opfertante... Das mag man zwar nicht wirklich vergleichen können, aber jede Klasse ist wesentlich schlechter, wenn du ihr eine wichtige Fähigkeit nimmst.
Du nennst es nun Flame. Ich sage, es ist deine eigene Schuld, wenn du dich mit solch lächerlichen Aussagen selbst disqualifizierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erkennt wieder deutlich den Unterschied zwischen Wissen und Halbwissen. Der wissende kennt die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile, weiß aber, daß beide Klassen insgesamt gleich gut sind. Der andere hebt die eine Klasse in den Himmel und macht sich über die andere nur lustig mit falschen Fakten.





Hellfoxx schrieb:


> btw http://youtube.com/watch?v=e-DE87ZKBH0 --> barlows pala blog^^


Auch wenn ich Paladin bin, finde ich das sehr lustig. Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß es eine Bündelung der schwachsinnigsten "Legenden" ist, die es bei WoW gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daß du damit konform zu gehen scheinst, ist mir offensichtlich. Das macht deine "Argumente" allerdings kaum glaubwürdiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

> Man erkennt wieder deutlich den Unterschied zwischen Wissen und Halbwissen.




WotanGOP du scheinßt ja geballtes Wissen über deine Klasse, Charakter und Wow allgemein zu haben.

Ich behaupte: den Unterschied zwischen Wissen und Halb/Nichtwissen erkennt man am Equip.

Hallo @ Zul'Aman.

Warum sind in BT/Sunwell keine Tankpalas im Einsatz?
Weil andere Klassen besser sind (für die jeweilige Aufgabe).


----------



## Hellfoxx (10. Juni 2008)

btw halbwisse.... ich habe selber angefangen einen pala zu zocken, der is s2 (holy) und t4 (deff) equipped^^ ganz witzig als twink, mehr aber auch nicht, so ein bisschen glaube ich auch vom pala zu wissen...^^

komm du mal in den endcontent, dann merkst du vlt was wir meinen. es gibt bosse, für die ein pala einfach geschaffen ist, ja. aber eben nur ein paar.

nochmal: versteh das balancing von blizz... die diskussion ist sinnlos^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juni 2008)

also ich würde zu druide oder pala raten ja gut der pala kann am anfang nicht viel aber das ändert sich um so größer man wird allerdings macht mir der druide mehr spaß. mein krieger will irgentwie nicht größer werden ich probier schon wie lang mit dem wenigstens auf lvl 20 zu kommen aber irgentwie spiel ich mit dem immer nur ne halbe stunde und hab ich keine lust mehr auf den.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein krieger will irgentwie nicht größer werden ich probier schon wie lang mit dem wenigstens auf lvl 20 zu kommen aber irgentwie spiel ich mit dem immer nur ne halbe stunde und hab ich keine lust mehr auf den.



Kein Wunder wenn man 12 Chars hat und noch keinen 70iger!^^

Ich hab nen alten Lv 20iger Krieger zum Main gemacht und bin zwischenzeitlich bei Lv 60! ;-)

Es KANN Spaß machen aber das ist halt von Klasse zu Klasse wie von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich!

Ich würd ihn nicht mehr hergeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man 12 Chars hat und noch keinen 70iger!^^
> 
> Ich hab nen alten Lv 20iger Krieger zum Main gemacht und bin zwischenzeitlich bei Lv 60! ;-)
> 
> ...



nö hab nur so viele weil meine 2 server platt waren und ich auf main keine lust hatte (1pvp wo ich ein paar chars getestet hab und 1 pve wo ich mit meinem freund zusammen spiele da er nur 70 iger auf dem server meines mains hat)


----------



## Crâshbâsh (10. Juni 2008)

Das kommt ganz auf die Situation an. Ein Pala z.B. kann locker 4-5 Mobs in Heroischen Instanzen an sich binden ohne CC anzuwenden. Dafür kann ein Pala in 25er Raids schlecht die Bosse tanken.


----------



## Whity07 (10. Juni 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> "Einfacher" finde ich den Paladin. Mit der Weihe sind Adds einfach herrlich anzutanken, wo Krieger einen Epileptischen Anfall vom durchtaben der Gegner bekommen.
> 
> Dafür haben Paladine in vielen Dingen einfach Nachteile, die sie im End-Content ein wenig ins Hintertreffen geraten lassen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Heiligen Schild mal um Längen besser finde, als den Schildblock.



Haha schonma was vom Donnerknall gehört?

Ich finde Krieger spielt sich Klasse. Dudu kenne cih nicht aber wird sich sicher auch gut spielen wegen --> Wut.
Du hast einen Unendlichen Vorrat solange du die Aggro behälst.

EDIT: Krieger ftw... Sie sind einfach die Erstbesten, egal in welcher Situation ;P


----------



## Allasa (10. Juni 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Bosse: Warri / Dudu / Pala
> Trash: Jede Klasse
> Trashpacks: Pala / Warri / Dudu



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Zumindest wenn wir hier vom T5/T6 content reden

Bosse: Warri/ Pala /Druide

Der Paladin hat einfach eine höhere Schadensvermeidung als der Druide. Dadurch das er Crushingimmun ist, 
bekommt er nicht so hohe Schadenspitzen. Ähnliches gilt für den Krieger aber der hat neben Fearresi auch 
noch einige Notfallknöpfe die um einiges besser sind als die bei den beiden anderen. gegen den Druiden steht vor allen der
Rüstungscap! Im T4 und auch im T5 bereich kann er ohne Probleme alles Tanken was Körperlichen Schaden macht. Da spielt
seine hohe Rüstung noch eine Rolle. Diese wird aber dummerweise nicht mehr (37k Rüstungscap imho). Sowohl der Pala als auch 
der Krieger bekommen aber immer mehr Schadensvermeisung. Der Pala hat sogar die chance "passiv" Crushingimmun zu werden.

Auf einen Ausweichwert zu kommen um mit den anderen klassen mithalten zu können ist für den Druiden nicht möglich. Sein vorteil ist es das
man keinen zusätzlichen Deff/Pala Tank mitnehmen muss um Trash oder Adds zu Tanken. Der Druide macht immerhin noch mittelmässigen Schaden
und hält mehr aus als ein Off krieger.

Trash: Jede Klasse

jep aber Druide hat wg. des hohen Aggroaufbaus seine Vorteile.


Trashpacks: Pala / Druide/ Krieger

hier sehe ich den Druiden vor dem Krieger da Prankenhieb doch schon einiges an Aggro erzeugt und er je nach Equip nahzu nur damit Tanken kann (spammbar) Der Krieger hat meines Wissens keinen so effizienten Skill um mehrere zu Tanken.


----------



## fereman (10. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> genau das gegenteil würde ich behaupten....ein warri baut viel schneller aggro auf....nur bei trash gruppen ist der pala besser



find ich mal garnicht sorry.bim krieger musste ewigst warten bis der sein rz drauf hat,damit du ihm net die aggro klaust.beim pala kannst sofort loslegen sobald die in der weihe stehn...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Haha schonma was vom Donnerknall gehört?
> 
> Ich finde Krieger spielt sich Klasse. Dudu kenne cih nicht aber wird sich sicher auch gut spielen wegen --> Wut.
> Du hast einen Unendlichen Vorrat solange du die Aggro behälst.
> ...



klar hast du den donnerknall...nur leider erzeugt dieser nur ein mittleres maß an bedrohung....dann hast ein paar dd´s dabei die zu dumm sind das richtige target zu nuken (was sehr oft vorkommt)...du fängst den mob ab...erzeugst dadurch keine aggro auf die anderen 3....evtl bekommt der heiler aggro oder die dd´s die das richtige target nuken...und so weiter...

trash-tanking: pala... boss-tanking: warri.....ein dudu eignet sich anfangs auch noch recht gut da er sehr gut aggro zieht aber bt und sunwell könnte ich mir ohne warri-mt nicht vorstellen


----------



## Borberat (10. Juni 2008)

Am einfachsten is Tankadin (pala mit schutzskillung)
musst nix machen ausser rum stehen, weihe casten und das hauptziel markieren.
Nur bei krassen Endbossen ab 70 wirds mal hart weil du einfach nicht ganz so viel aushälst wie ein Krieger,
als Krieger musst du allerdings mühselig aggro aufbauen was als Pala dein Heiliger Schild und dein Weihe schon genug machen.

Ist der Heiler down machste Angstblase und heilst dich halt mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (10. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Warum sind in BT/Sunwell keine Tankpalas im Einsatz?
> Weil andere Klassen besser sind (für die jeweilige Aufgabe).



schmeiß mal google an, gibt genug videos wo palas im BT tanken.
sunwell ist noch ne ecke härter jo.


----------



## Kankru (10. Juni 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Kankru: Am einfachsten zu hochspielen ist der Druide, aber du räumst ein, nie einen gespielt zu haben? Sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt davon, dass ich von meinen Gildenkollegen eghört habe, dass man ab einer bestimmten Stufe mit einer Gestalt spielt, die dem Schurken sehr ähnelt und nen Schurken hochzuleveln war easy.  =)


----------



## Lodariel (10. Juni 2008)

wie gut, dass alle Leute, die hier ihr Halbwissen über Tankadine preisgeben, niemals, aber wirklich niemals in die Position kommen werden, in der sie entscheiden müssten, welcher Tank nun in BT/SW tankt

Nicht umsonst haben Gilden wie Nihilum sich extra für encounter wie Felmyst und M'uru einen Takadin besorgt...

Paladine sind im Gegensatz zu Druiden als Tanks teilweise so gut wie unersetzbar...Druiden sind "nice to have" z.B. bei Brutallus...aber nicht notwendig wie z.B. ein Tankadin bei Felymst in der Airphase (ja es geht auch ohne Tankadin aber so dermaßen viel schwerer...das ist schon nicht mehr spassig)

Auch im T5 content ist ein Tankadin einem Krieger öfters mal vorzuziehen....Beispiel: morogrim Tidewalker mit seinen 0,75-1sec Angriffstempo, der Krieger frisst hier unweigerlich crushings...der Tankadin nicht...des weiteren ist er für die Murlocs auch fast unverzichtbar, zumindest für t4 eqte Raids 

Unser Tankadin tankt alles...inklusive Brutallus und den Meleetwin und alles läuft wunderbar...alles was ein Krieger tanken kann, kann auch ein Tankadin tanken


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> wie gut, dass alle Leute, die hier ihr Halbwissen über Tankadine preisgeben, niemals, aber wirklich niemals in die Position kommen werden, in der sie entscheiden müssten, welcher Tank nun in BT/SW tankt
> 
> Nicht umsonst haben Gilden wie Nihilum sich extra für encounter wie Felmyst und M'uru einen Takadin besorgt...
> 
> ...



und nihilum sind götter oder was?...dein bsp mit den morlocs ist das gleiche wie inner ini trash zu tanken...klar gibt es bosse bei denen ein pala ganz gut ist aber vor nen fetten boss brauchst ihn nicht zu stellen...wir haben auch einen im raid aber er ist kein mt und kommt an den mt auch lange nicht ran...trotz voll t6...du kommst hier mit beispielen von ein paar WENIGEN boss fights....die betonung liegt auf WENIGEN


----------



## DonSmartino (10. Juni 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> Druid Tank: Der druide ist Sehr schnell zu leveln und *equip bekommst du nachgeschmissen. Da der Druide nicht auf so viele werte wie der krieger angewiesen ist, ist es einer der leichtesten tank klassen*.



???
Equip nachgeschmissen? Wenn man die neuen Items für Abzeichen mit einbezieht von mir aus, aber nachgeschmissen kann man da auch nicht sagen, n paar hundert Marken dauern auch seine Zeit zu farmen. Es gibt ein blaues craftbares 3er-Set, welches zum anfangen mit 70 vlt. noch einigermassen okey is - im übrigen auch die EINZIGEN 3 Lederteile mit Def-Wertung drauf, und auch druiden müssen Crit-Imun werden - und dann? PVP items sind auch nicht wirklich gut geeignet, zwar annehmbare Rüssi + Ausdauer drauf, aber dafür sehr wenig Beweglichkeit = Ausweichen.

Auch die Sachen aus heroics sind nicht gerade für die tankenden Dudus ausgelegt. Es gibt gute Hosen, Stiefel und nen annehmbaren Stab, das wars.

Der Druide ist auf 3 Werte angewiesen: HP, Ausweichen und Rüstung (einzige Klasse mit der man das Cap von 35580 erreichen kann = 75% Schadensminderung). Da sich aber unser Avoid auf Ausweichen beschränkt muss man darauf noch viel mehr wert legen, und Items mit hoher Rüssi + viel HP + Bew/Ausweichen sind selten.

Den Hohe Rüstungswert sollte man bei Bossen mit Melee-Schaden nicht unterschätzen. Halazzi's Säbelhieb drückt man mit dem "Dicken Fell" auf ca. 10k runter - wenn man allein vor ihm steht!

Bären haben wie alle anderen Klassen ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ein grosser Vorteil ist natürlich die Aufgabe des Offtanks und bei Nichtbedarf in die Katze in der man annehmbar dmg fahren kann.

Leveln ist der Dudu sicher einer der angenehmsten, Krieger und Pala sollte man zum leveln auf jeden fall auf Furri/Vergelter skillen. Mit dem richtigen Equip ist ein Tanken ohne Deff-Skillung idR. bis 70 auch drin.


----------



## Dajaniera (10. Juni 2008)

Hellfoxx schrieb:


> Paladine haben entgegen irgendwelcher mindermeinungen die niedrigste aggro im bosskampf. und wenn er oom geht kommt sowiso keine aggro mehr raus^^ und JA ich weiß das pala's durch heal mana bekommen, aber wenn kein heal ankommt weil er oft hintereinander blockt usw ist es vorbei. bei encountern >5 minuten nicht zu empfehlen, machbar aber unschön. und wer meint dass der "imba tankadin" da vorn supi aggro hat, der macht kein dmg. fertig. Dafür is der Tankadin ungeschlagen bei trashgruppen, einfacher kann man das nicht tanken, weihe an und fertig, kann jeder idiot dem man nen 70er pala gibt. Merkt man dass ich es unfair finde dass ein tank sowas wie weihe hat?^^ ohne weihe kann man pala in die ecke stellen^^



Ah hier ein ganz Schlauer.

Also ich habe auch nen Tank Pala - bin also auch einer mit so ner Mindermeinung.

Aus Deinen Worten kann man glaub ich entnehmen, das Du keine Ahnung vom tanken mit einem Pala hast. Nur weil ihr einen im Raid habt und Du mal ab und an zugeschaut hast was er macht, meinst du alles zu wissen. 

1. "...aber wenn kein heal ankommt weil er oft hintereinander blockt.." achsooo...Heiliger Schild/Blocken verhindert oder absorbiert Heilung. Jetzt erst versteh ich das System. Vielleicht sollte ich ja auch nich so viel Wert auf Ausweichwertung legen, damit die Heilung nicht neben mir in dem Boden einschlägt. *kopfklatsch*

2. Bei untoten Bossen (kann da leider nur bis einschl. Hyial mitreden) gibts keinen besseren als nen Pala Tank. Siegel des Kreuzfahrers/Siegel der Vergeltung, deine verhasste weihe sowie Schild des Rächers + Exorzismus möcht ich mal sehen wer mir da die Aggro nimmt. Eine gewisse Antankzeit wird da natürlich vorausgesetzt - die wird bei solchen Bosskämpfebn aber auch Deinem Granaten Dudu gewährt.

3. "...weihe an und fertig, kann jeder idiot dem man nen 70er pala gibt..." Ja so hab ich das auch mal gesehen, bis der Moment kam als 3 mobs zu 2 verschiedenen Gruppenmitgliedern liefen. Als Dudu (enorm schwer ^^) diesen Massenspot (weiss grad nich wie der heisst) anwerfen - fertisch. 
Als Pala... seinen normal spott anwerfen auf 1  !!  gruppenmitglied - wenn der Gegner gerade in dem Moment selbst sein ziel wechselt - Pech gehabt. Segen des Schutzes und dumm hinterherschauen heisst es dann nur noch. Zudem 30 sek. Abklingzeit sind auch relativ Tankunfreundlich. Soweit ich weiss haben Dudu sowie Krieger mehrere Spottmöglichkeiten mit zum Teil wesentlich weniger Abklingzeit.
Aber ne...mit dem Pala tanken is zu einfach.

Bevor Du nochmal so einen Unsinn postest, spiel den Charakter vorher um dir ein Bild darüber zu machen. Nur vom Hörensagen oder weil man von hinten mal zugeschaut hat wie ein Pala spielt kann man sich kein Urteil erlauben. Erst testen dann reden.

Gruß


----------



## Ragni (10. Juni 2008)

Dajaniera schrieb:


> 3. "...weihe an und fertig, kann jeder idiot dem man nen 70er pala gibt..." Ja so hab ich das auch mal gesehen, bis der Moment kam als 3 mobs zu 2 verschiedenen Gruppenmitgliedern liefen. Als Dudu (enorm schwer ^^) diesen Massenspot (weiss grad nich wie der heisst) anwerfen - fertisch.
> Als Pala... seinen normal spott anwerfen auf 1  !!  gruppenmitglied - wenn der Gegner gerade in dem Moment selbst sein ziel wechselt - Pech gehabt. Segen des Schutzes und dumm hinterherschauen heisst es dann nur noch. Zudem 30 sek. Abklingzeit sind auch relativ Tankunfreundlich. Soweit ich weiss haben Dudu sowie Krieger mehrere Spottmöglichkeiten mit zum Teil wesentlich weniger Abklingzeit.
> Aber ne...mit dem Pala tanken is zu einfach.



Der Druiden Massenspot hat genau *10 Minuten* Abklingzeit und der SingleTargetSpot 10 Sekunden. Ein Resist oder Zielwechsel und der Druide als auch der Krieger stehen genauso da wie der Paladin und in 10 Sekunden ist so mancher DD down, das da SdS vom Paladin nach dem geplatzten Spot Wunder wirken wissen wir ja.

Gruß


----------



## supiflo (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe Erfahrung mit Krieger und Druide, beide intensiv 5er tankend bis Karazhan.

Hatte erst den Krieger pre BC auf 60, dann nach BC den Druiden auf 70, danach den Krieger. Als ich mich wieder an den Krieger gewöhnt hatte, war der Druide praktisch tot, da Tanken mit dem Krieger viel abwechslungsreicher ist und man viele Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann, wie Verwüsten, Schildschlag, -hieb, -block, Zauberreflexion, Donnerknall. Der Druide ist hier auf Aufschlitzen und Zerfleischen beschränkt, vielleicht ab und zu noch einen Prankenhieb.

Daher mein Fazit:
Spannender und abwechslungsreicher: Krieger
Einfacher: Druide
Nicht getestet: Paladin


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

Ich erbrech ins Essen.
Wenn man mal ein Video von einem Tankadin gesehn hat ist das toll.
Wenn man im Nihilum liest ist das ganz toll.

aber wenn man selbst noch nie in Sunwell/Bt war hat man keine Ahnung was da abgeht.


----------



## Ragni (10. Juni 2008)

supiflo schrieb:


> Ich habe Erfahrung mit Krieger und Druide, beide intensiv 5er tankend bis Karazhan.
> 
> Hatte erst den Krieger pre BC auf 60, dann nach BC den Druiden auf 70, danach den Krieger. Als ich mich wieder an den Krieger gewöhnt hatte, war der Druide praktisch tot, da Tanken mit dem Krieger viel abwechslungsreicher ist und man viele Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann, wie Verwüsten, Schildschlag, -hieb, -block, Zauberreflexion, Donnerknall. Der Druide ist hier auf Aufschlitzen und Zerfleischen beschränkt, vielleicht ab und zu noch einen Prankenhieb.



Wenn du mit dem Druiden nur die 3 Skills nutzt wirst du nicht weit kommen und die DD'ler dich abhängen. 

- Zerfleischen
- Zermalmen (bei mehr als 60 Wut)
- Aufschlitzen
- Prankenhieb
- Feenfeuer 
- Demoralisierendes Gebrüll
- Hieb (bei Stunbaren Gegnern)

Ich hoffe der Krieger kann noch mehr als die oben aufgezählten, denn sonst ist es 7:6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## fabe22 (10. Juni 2008)

Krieger ist als Tank einfach die beste Klasse. Paladine sind in Gruppen auch nicht zu verachten, Druiden als Gruppentanks auch nicht.

Allerdings: Krieger sind schwer zu lvln, wenn sie auf schutz Talentpunkte verbrauchen. Mit Furor und Waffen kommt man da weiter. Und in den Niedrigen Instanzen ist eh noch kein all zu gutes Tanken gefragt, mit dem Richtigen Equip kommt jeder Off-Tank mit. Im Endgame sind Krieger mit ihren Aggro Fertigkeiten und Schutz/Blockfertigkeiten die Tanks überhaupt.

Druiden sind durch ihre Gestaltwandlerei beim lvln natürlich im Vorteil, allerdings können sie nicht blocken und haben daher nachher als Bosstanks keine Chance. Dafür können sie bei Adds sehr schnell und gut aggro aufbauen, haben unendlich viel Leben und können in kleingruppen nebenbei noch mit nem Heal oder bischen Damage als Katze/Nachtelf die Gruppe vorm Wipe schützen.

Paladine können mit ihrer Schutzskillung auch einigermaßen tanken, aber fallen auch später durch niedrigere Block/Parierwertung weg, da sie als Beschützer, nicht als Angreifer+Beschützer gedacht sind. Beim Lvln als Vergelter (ja ich weiß, kein DMG, aber fürs lvln reichts) 

Fazit: Krieger sind die Besten Maintanks, auch in Hero Instanzen nicht zu verachten. Dudu und Pala als zweit Tanks, da sie die Aggro nur mit Mühe halten können. Dafür bauen sie sie schneller auf.

Gruß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

weil man auch swipe und lazerate gleichzeitig benutzen kann...
hi ragni.

Krieger:
Shield Block, Shield Bash, Thunder Amor, Devastate, Heroic Strike, Demo Shout, Thunderclap, (Cleave)(Refelct)

Auserdem kann ein Krieger Fearbreaken mit Stancedance.
Ein druid kann Feralcharge ohne Stancedance Chargen.
Dazu muss ein Krieger auch dancen (Ouro-charge aq40)


----------



## Kayano (10. Juni 2008)

Hoi zusammen.

Zum Thema leveln:

Krieger fand ich recht easy zu leveln. Er hat nicht umsonst 3 Skillbäume die man wunderbar ausschöpfen kann. Ab Level 60 ist es dann kein Problem auf Schutz zu speccen, weil du dadurch schneller Anschluss an Gruppen für Instanzen findest und selbst wenn du off geskillt in ein bisschen Deffgear schlüpfst, bist du noch gut zu heilen (eigene Erfahrung mit meinem Heiler). Genug Leute in meiner Gilde leveln sich nebenher nen Warri hoch in Bestzeiten von 3 Wochen ohne den ganzen Tag zu zocken.

Zu Paladinen und Druiden kann ich nur begrenzt etwas sagen, da ich beide nur bis zum mittleren Levelbereich gespielt habe. Der Druide war sowohl auf Wilder Kampf als auch auf Gleichgewicht gespecct recht einfach zu leveln. Anschluss an Gruppen findet man schnell.
Der Paladin ist als Vergelter ebenfalls einfach zu leveln und kann zu gegebener Zeit auf heal oder protection skillen.

Aber die Frage ist ganz klar: Welche Möglichkeiten hast du später UND was ist dein Ziel?

Willst du nur fun mit deinem Tank in 5er Instanzen (non hero sowie hero) oder willst du in größeren Raids (25 Mann) tanken?
Denn hier musst du überlegen: Willst du am Boss stehen oder bist du eher der Trashtanktyp?
Man muss dir nämlich ganz klar sagen, nur wenige Gilden werden dich als Druide oder Paladin an einen Boss stellen. Das ist meine Erfahrung in MH und BT und ich kenns auch nur so von den Topgilden unseres Servers.
Als Bosstank wär deine Wahl also der Krieger.
Als Paladin und Druide wirst du wohl eher als Trashmobtank abgestellt, gut, als Druide auch manchmal als 2nd Tank weil du gut aggro aufbauen kannst ohne die aggro vom Boss zu haben  Dennoch siehst du den Boss dan meistens nur von... hinten ^^ 

Vorteile des Kriegers gegenüber den anderen Tankklassen: Er hat Last Stand, Schildwall, kann die verschiedensten Pots einwerfen und hat zur Not sein Stance Dance für Antifear bereit (bei vielen Bossen aber nicht zu empfehlen). Ergo mehr Möglichkeiten einem Wipe zu entgehen.
Dem kann wohl nur ein Paladin etwas entgegensetzen: Gottesschild und Pots kann er ebenfalls saufen.
Dem Druide hilft Rasende Regeneration in den meisten Fällen wenig.

Ich zweifel hiermit nicht an, dass es manche Gilden anders machen!
Ich vermittle nur, was ich so mitbekomme aus meiner Defftankposition.

Hoffe es hat ein bisschen geholfen.

LG
Kaya


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Ich erbrech ins Essen.
> Wenn man mal ein Video von einem Tankadin gesehn hat ist das toll.
> Wenn man im Nihilum liest ist das ganz toll.
> 
> aber wenn man selbst noch nie in Sunwell/Bt war hat man keine Ahnung was da abgeht.



jo, man liest hier beiträge die sich auf videos und freak-gilden beziehen....aber die leute hier die sich darauf berufen haben keine ahnung...


----------



## EliteOrk (10. Juni 2008)

Sagen wirs mal so: Krieger ist der am schwersten zu spielende Tank, sowohl in der levelphase als auch im Endgame.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man 12 Chars hat und noch keinen 70iger!^^
> 
> Ich hab nen alten Lv 20iger Krieger zum Main gemacht und bin zwischenzeitlich bei Lv 60! ;-)
> 
> ...



und ausserdem hab ich nen 70 iger krieger von meinem freund auf meinen account transf. bekommen weil der auch schon keine lust mehr mit dem hatte.

gut hab ihn dann probiert zu spielen hab mir gedacht gut mach mir nen klein um zu gucken ob er mir wenigstens dort spaß macht aber nein dem war und ist nicht so egal ob 70iger oder klein krieger ist nix für mich der macht mir keinen spaß und wie gesagt 2 bei meinem main auf dem server hab ich ganz am anfang zum testen angefangen dann nen ally auf nem anderen server weil ich dort auch mal spielen wollt (war eher ne frust aktion) und der gammelt momentan nur rum, auf wiederum nem anderen server wo ich nur spiele wenn ich mit meinem freund zusammen spielen will hab ich einmal nen ally (da mein freund mal einen spielen wollte) doch auch er hat keine lust auf allys gehabt also hordler gemacht und die anderen waren nur weil server platt und getestet welcher char den noch so spaß macht und ich lösch keine chhars! (allerdings hab ich wohl vergessen die aus der liste hier raus zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## rundweich (10. Juni 2008)

pala  = derber AOE tank

in MH und BT is nen Paöatank ne riesen erleichterung!

warri is halt der typische MT

LG


----------



## Sp@rtan (10. Juni 2008)

also krieger sind wenn man fury skillt sehr einfach hoch zu leveln musst halt erstmal dmg equip haben aber später deff zeug!

Ich würde krieger empfehlen


----------



## wienhub (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn du schon "dudu" schreibst lass es gleich mal sein Dir ein Druiden hoch zu leveln.

Dudu ist der Name eines gelben VW Käfers der Baureihe 1300 aus einer deutschen Kinofilmreihe, die zwischen 1971 und 1978 unter der Regie von Rudolf Zehetgruber entstand. Der Name Dudu kommt aus dem Suahelischen und bedeutet Insekt oder Käfer.

Aber allgemein zu deiner frage:

Paladin und Druiden Tanks können und werden nie Main Tanks sein.
Du kannst allerdings alle 5er, 10er Instanzen Tanken 
In 25er Instanzen werden Paladine und Druiden als off Tanks sehr gerne gesehen, wobei hier der Paladin mehr für den Trash geeignet ist.


----------



## Omidas (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin daür, dass das Forum eine Funktion hat, die jedem einen Stromschlag verpasst, der behauptet Palas gehen Oom
Nur als Beispiel der Luchsboss in ZA, musste Handauflegen usen, weil es knapp wurde. sprich hatte nur noch 500 Mana. Eine 
Minute später hatte ich wieder volles Mana. Und das ohne Trank.
Vor allem die Widersprüche die sich bei der Verteidigung diese Mythos auftun sind interessant. Zum einen wird gesagt, dass
ein Pala mehr Schaden kriegt als ein Krieger. Was ich auch denke. Zum anderen aber sagen, das er zu wenig Schaden und
dadurch Mana bekommt um einen Kampf über 5 Min zu bestehen.
Und beim Aggroaufbau - Es kommt wohl auf den Pala an. Ich habe mich voll darauf spezialisiert Aggro zu schieben und kriege
dafür halt mehr Schaden. Kann man aber durch austauschen von Equip kompensieren. Andere Palas wollen halt Krieger sein
und verzichten dafür auf zuviel Spelldmg und dann kann ich das Aggroproblem verstehen.
Bei den Sachen, wo ist ein Paladin geeignet kann ich nur bis MH und Anfang BT mitreden, aber sollte für einen Vergleich reichen.
Viele Argumentieren ja, das man keinen Pala brauch, da das ein Krieger machen kann. Drehen wir es doch mal um. Wo brauch
man einen Krieger? Ein Pala könnte das doch auch übernehmen.

Void? Kann der Pala machen. Weg mit dem Krieger
Alar? Okey da kommen 2 Bären ran
Solarian? Macht irgendwer. das unterbrechen kann ein Schurke machen

Hydros? Egal
Lurker? Egal
Leo? Pala mit Range Schild und gut ist
Karatresh? Okey sollte vielleicht ein Krieger machen, Druide ka noch nie probiert
Tidewalker? Pala kann den tanken
Vashj? Jo Pala und Go

Winterchill? Untoter? Pala
Anetheron? Pala klappt wieder da Untoter
Kazrogal? Na da sollt lieber kein Pala stehen, weil durch das Manaburn er doch mal oom gehen könnt

Najentus? Müssen die Heiler etwas mehr tun, aber geht sicher
Supremus? Nach der Kite Phase locker flockig wieder eingfangen dank Exorzismus

Ist zwar vielleicht an einigen Stellen etwas Heilintensiver, aber wenn man auf ein wenig Aggro verzichtet
klappt das locker. Halt 1-2 Krieger Teile mehr anziehen. Sollte trotzdem noch genug Platz für die DDs
sein. Im Mom liege ich mit meinem Aggroequi weit über allen anderen. 

Also in diesem Bereich ist ein Krieger recht überflüssig. Genauso könnte man die Liste auf einen Palatank
schreiben und feststellen, das er überflüssig ist.

Wie es weiter aussieht? Hab Glück gehabt, das wir Archi noch nicht Down haben, weil das wieder ein Plus
Punkt für den Krieger wär. Aber trotzdem wird es sicher noch genug Bosse geben, die ein Pala tanken kann.
Warum er nicht oft MT ist? 
Weil er bei einigen Bossen besser in der Nebenposition aufgehoben ist (Alar,Tidewalker, Anetheron, ...)
Weil es Bosse gibt, wo ein Krieger nunmal Klassen besser ist als ein Pala
Weil man einen Krieger gewöhnt ist. Wenn es egal ist, wird trotzdem häufiger ein Krieger genommen
Weil viele Leute keine Ahnung von nem Pala haben. Ne der geht nach 5 mal Blocken Oom


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

wienhub schrieb:


> Wenn du schon "dudu" schreibst lass es gleich mal sein Dir ein Druiden hoch zu leveln.
> 
> Dudu ist der Name eines gelben VW Käfers der Baureihe 1300 aus einer deutschen Kinofilmreihe, die zwischen 1971 und 1978 unter der Regie von Rudolf Zehetgruber entstand. Der Name Dudu kommt aus dem Suahelischen und bedeutet Insekt oder Käfer.
> 
> ...



och junge...lösche deinen buffed-account u lass uns in ruhe....."wenn du schon dudu schreibst...bla bla bla".....und die antwort auf die frage....naja....


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

wienhub schrieb:


> Wenn du schon "dudu" schreibst lass es gleich mal sein Dir ein......



hahaha selten so gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(gtfo.)


----------



## Waldschurke (10. Juni 2008)

Denke mal:
Pala für trashmobs 
Dudu für 1 target
Krieger für Endcontentbosse

Jeder hat vorteile und nachteile in gewissen inis 
Nachteile die der warri nicht hat: Es giebt soviele Noobs die denken nur krieger können 5er inis tanken
und nehmen palas oder dudus gar net mehr an
Nachteile die der pala net hat:
Er kann super lvln weil er heilen kann und teilt mir vergelter recht gut dmg aus
Nachteile die der dudu net hatt
Er kann auch super lvln weil er heilen kann und teilt aber auuch richtig dmg aus egal ob er schutz oder nahkampf dmg geskillt ist (weil beide das gleiche ist fast)


----------



## Dajaniera (10. Juni 2008)

Ragni schrieb:


> Der Druiden Massenspot hat genau *10 Minuten* Abklingzeit und der SingleTargetSpot 10 Sekunden. Ein Resist oder Zielwechsel und der Druide als auch der Krieger stehen genauso da wie der Paladin und in 10 Sekunden ist so mancher DD down, das da SdS vom Paladin nach dem geplatzten Spot Wunder wirken wissen wir ja.
> 
> Gruß




Besser alle 10 Minuten Massenspot, als so eine Fähigkeit gar nicht zu besitzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser 10 Sekunden Abklingzeit auf Single Target Spott als 30.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SdS is in 90 % der Fälle voll für den A...  Da alle weiterdraufholzen wenn jemand Aggro zieht, geht der Mob von dem der SdS bekommt direkt zum nächsten DD und dann brennt die Luft.

Gruß


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

Nur weil die meisten MTs Krieger sind, heißt das nicht, daß sie auch wirklich besser sind. Der Pala wird viel zu oft unterschätzt, zu Unrecht.
Gehen wir grundsätzlich erstmal davon aus, daß Krieger und Tankadin beide ihre Chars zu 100% beherrschen und vergleichbar equipt sind. Dann gibt es einige Bosse, wo der Paladin besser eingesetzt ist und andere, wo man den Krieger vorziehen sollte. Insgesamt ist es aber bei den meisten Bossen tatsächlich egal, wer genau den tankt. Dann wird oft aber dennoch der Krieger genommen, weil der eben MT ist, weil das eben so ist. Ja , genau dieses Argument gibt es, weil es eben zu wenige Erfahrungen mit Paladinen gibt, da deren Zahl auch wesentlich geringer ist, als die der Kriegertanks.
Oft muß dann aber auch der Krieger genommen werden bei solchen Bossen, weil es zusätzlich noch Aufgaben gibt, die der Krieger nicht erfüllen kann. Man kann schlecht den Krieger für die Murlocs bei Morogrim einteilen oder für die Drachenfalken bei Jan'Alai. Dort tankt der Paladin die Adds. Und zwar nicht, weil er schlechter ist, sondern weil nur er diese Sonderaufgaben effektiv erledigen kann. Und schließlich kann der Paladin als Heiler einspringen, wenn es dahingehend kritisch wird, was der Krieger auch nicht kann. Das kann der Paladin aber nicht, wenn er selbst tankt. Also würde man da auch den Krieger als Tank einsetzen. Aber eben wieder nicht, weil der Krieger besser ist, sondern weil er nicht das kann, was der Paladin zusätzlich noch drauf hat.
Es gibt einige Paladine, die den Endcontent tanken. Wenn sie das nicht könnten, würde es soetwas gar nnicht geben. Daß es nur wenige sind, liegt nicht an den Fähigkeiten des Paladins, sondern an der Vergleichsweise geringen Anzahl an Spielern und eben daran, daß historisch bedingt lieber der Krieger genommen wird, oder eben der Paladin anderes zu tun bekommt, was ein Krieger nicht kann.

Zwei unsinnige Kommentare möchte ich abschließend noch verarbeiten:



m1Cha schrieb:


> Warum sind in BT/Sunwell *keine* Tankpalas im Einsatz?


Du mutmaßt, daß dort *keine* Tankadine eingesetzt werden. Diese Behauptung ist schlichtweg falsch und somit auch deine weiterführende Argumentierung entkräftet.



Borberat schrieb:


> Am einfachsten is Tankadin (pala mit schutzskillung)
> musst nix machen ausser rum stehen, weihe casten und das hauptziel markieren.
> Nur bei krassen Endbossen ab 70 wirds mal hart weil du einfach nicht ganz so viel aushälst wie ein Krieger,
> als Krieger musst du allerdings mühselig aggro aufbauen was als Pala dein Heiliger Schild und dein Weihe schon genug machen.
> ...


Das ist eine geballte Ansammlung von Fehlinformationen.
Weihe allein ist nur ein Teil der Aggro. Es gehören noch etliche andere Fähigkeiten dazu, richtig Aggro aufzubauen.
Der Paladin hält nicht unbedingt weniger aus, als ein Krieger und wenn doch, ist das unwesentlich. Ausnahme hier ist Magieschaden, da der Paladin keine Magiereflexion hat.
Und nochmal: Auch Weihe *und* heiliger Schild reichen allein nicht, um genug Aggro aufzubauen! Der Paladin ist wesentlich umfangreicher und komplizierter, als du hier behauptest.
Und auch das selbst heilen mit der Blase ohne Heiler ist Quatsch. Dafür reichen Mana und Zeit nicht. Außerdem zerhaut der Mob den Rest der Gruppe, während du in der Blase bist. Das bringt also gar nichts.
Aber: Wenn genügend Aggro aufgebaut ist, kann der Pala durchaus, ohne Blase, die Heiler unterstützten, solange der Cast, aufgrund der Unterbrechungen durch Schläge, nicht verhindert, daß man heiliges Schild oben halten kann.
Und ja, während der Krieger seine Fähigkeiten hat, seinen Tod herauszuzögern, hat der Paladin die seinen. Zum einen bekommt er unter 35% einiges weniger Schaden und zum anderen kann er sich mit Handauflegen einmal stündlich komplett hochheilen. Und das kann sehr oft Wipes verhindern.


----------



## Gr33n^ (10. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Also um alle WoW Spieler mal vor veränderte Tatsachen zu setzen:
> 
> Der beste TANK ist ein Shadowpriest! Dank seiner hervoragend genähten Stoffrüstung kann er jeglichen Schaden super absorbieren, hat einen halbwegs großen manapool und macht wegen seiner Shadowzauber ordentlich Schaden und kann sein Aggro halten
> 
> ...



Weiss net  obs schon gesagt wurde, aber der Todesritter wird in der Nähe der Westlichen Pestländer ein eigenes Startgebiet bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saru(warlock) (10. Juni 2008)

aLszo ich finde maL dudu is die beste aggro maschine....pala können in inzen geiL
tankn...nd warris...nun ja würd beim dudu bLeibn nd ansonsten beim pala^^
obwohL warris verdamt vieL rüssi habn nd en schiLd...di auch nicht vieL schaden 
abbekomen naja muss jeder seLber wissn xD


----------



## Kankru (10. Juni 2008)

> ...Merkt man dass ich es unfair finde dass ein tank sowas wie weihe hat?^^...



hmm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde alle Nahkampfklassen sollten nur noch Autoschlag können, 

alle Caster den gleichen Zauber,

alle Heiler die gleichen Heals

usw...

Ich find auch unfair, dass Schurken unsichtbar sein können, dass Jäger sich totstellen, dass Hexer die Seele brechen und fearen...(man stelle sich alle restlichen Klassenfähigkeit statt der Punkte vor)...ich will auch ALLES können.

Das ist genau so Lustig, wie wenn jemand nen Duell gegen einen Hexer oder Hunter macht und sagt: "Lass aber Pet weg!"


...autsch...

Dieser Beitrag soll kein geflame sein, lest ihn so, als ob ihn Goofy geschrieben hat, dann machts mehr Spaß.

Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Illuminatos (10. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich als Vollblut-Pala würde meinen, dass ein Krieger am besten tanken kann... 
WOBEI ich dazu sagen muss, dass es eine riesige bandbreite an Tanks sind, je nachdem wie man seinen Char spielt, ich als Supporter trau mich da nicht ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## m1Cha (11. Juni 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nur weil die meisten MTs Kr.......



Schön das du eine Gabe hast für unnötig lange Texte.
Ahnung hast du keine.
Warst du  schon mal in bt/sunwell? Nein. Ok.

Ich schon. Wir haben einen Tankpala für Hyajl-trashmobs. Der Rest wird von Kriegern/Druiden getankt. Bei Bossen healt der Tankadin mit. Dem entsprechend holt er sich auch zuerst Healkram dann Tankeq.
/flame off.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Schön das du eine Gabe hast für unnötig lange Texte.
> Ahnung hast du keine.
> Warst du  schon mal in bt/sunwell? Nein. Ok.
> 
> ...


Du hast jetzt mehrfach eindrucksvoll bewiesen, daß du nichts anderes kannst, als ohne Argumente einfach nur hohle Phrasen als Flames in die Welt zu tröten. Dabei versteckst du dich hinter deinem angeblichen Spielstand und nichts weiter, denn mehr kommt von dir nicht. Ich denke, es ist genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen, daß du genau so pseudo-argumentierst, wie ich es geschildert habe. Der Paladin kann keine Bosse tanken. Das machen Krieger und Druiden, weil nur sie es können. Und warum? Ja, weil bei dir im Raid das genau so ist. Klasse Grund und so unheimlich fundiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön, daß du eine Gabe dafür hast, nichts auszusagen...


----------



## Denewardtor (11. Juni 2008)

Dudu ist am einfachsten:
-muss nicht Blocken oder sonst was aktiv benutzen, was avoid gibt
-muss halt nur dmg Attacken für aggro machen, ab und zu mal demo Ruf

Pala ist denke mal so mittel:
-muss blocken und so, aber weniger oft als ein Krieger ( Pala alle 10sek, Krieger alle 5sek)
-hat viel spelldmg und macht deshalb auch viel aggro
-kannst gut damit farmen^^

Krieger ist die schwerste/beste/doofeste Tankklasse
-schwer zu lvlen
-viel zu viele Fähigkeiten die andere nicht haben^^ Donnerknall, Befehlsruf, Rache, Schildschlag 
-hat so gut wie keine AP/Beweg auf den items und macht nur mit viel Anstrengung gut aggro
-hält halt am meisten aus
-solo nix schaffbar
-kann alles tragen^^ das ist gut

edit @Wotagop: Zauberreflektion geht nicht bei harten Bossen, der Krieger hält wegen der Haltung/Talentpunkte mehr aus, beim Pala gehen ein großer Teil der Talente auf die Ausdauer (16% Bonus) beim Krieger sinds nur 5%, dafür hat der Krieger Donnerknall, was ihn Konkurenzlos macht (kein Dudu oder Pala kann die 20%ausgleichen). Ausserdem sind für nen Krieger 5%Parieren leichter zu bekommen als für ein Tankpala, ist halt weiter oben im Talentbaum.

naja so siehts ca aus


----------



## d3pr1 (11. Juni 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt nur die erste seite durchgelesen und wollte mal fragen

warum sagt ihr palas geht schnell das mana alle? im raid isses gar kein problem mehr weil du schon allein 10% oder irgentwie so des heals als mana bekommst  dann noch sdw vom raid und zur not shadow in gruppe nie mehr oom 
ich spiele den pala nnicht als raid tank nur als hero tank und muss sagen auch wenn ich nur nen schami oder prisi oder pala als healer habe mein mana geht net alle habe nur 6k aber das reicht locker man baut so schnell aggro auf wnen man nicht vergisst zorn der gerechtigkeit anzumachen +hust+ und nach 3-6 mobgruppen muss ich einmal für 10 secs sitzen questen ist mit prot-pala sehr angenehmen aber erst so wirklich ab 40 vorher vergelter spielen^^ da fehlen viele tank skills


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann jeder selbs entscheiden


jo sollte jeder selbst entscheiden alle klassen ahben ihre vor und nachteile^^


----------



## Clamev (11. Juni 2008)

Oida wie oft gabs das Thema schon?
Jede Tankklasse hat ihre daseinsberechtigung mit verschiedenen Stärken und Schwäche
welche diese sind wurde schon soooo oft geklärt LESEN BILDET!


----------



## m1Cha (11. Juni 2008)

Nagut Wotangop gibst du dich damit zufrieden wenn ich behaupte:
Krieger/Druide erzeugen mehr Aggro auf ein Singeltarget.


----------



## Reraiser (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn man immer Deathwarri liest dann sollte man auch wissen dass er kein Schild tragen kann. Wenn der also net wien Druide Rüstungsboni bei Gestaltwandlung bekommt dann kannst n vergessen als MT. Und da er Platte trägt wird dies wohl net der Fall sein.

Selber find ich Krieger als beste Tanks für Einzelbosse, für Gruppen jedoch Palas. Aber eigentlich ist es ziemlich relativ da man um ein guter Tank zu sein einfach diese Klasse auch spielen können muss und VOR ALLEM AUCH spielen mag.

Selber hab ich auch noch Tankequip als Warri und Skille hin und wieder mal für die Gilde um weil sonst keiner da ist. Aber einen reinen Tank zu lvln ist schwerer als ne Dmg-klasse. Und auf Lvl 70 einfach umskillen ist auch net wirklich drin da dir dann einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen Deppen die bis Lvl 70 deff waren und jetzt off^^


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juni 2008)

Finde das man mit dudu am einfachsten Lvl und tanken kann, allerdings brauch man halt auch 2 mal Verschiedene Equips was ja beim Krieger oder paladin net wirklich anderst ist, Außerdem dem muss man bei den 2 anderen klasse dafür noch umskillen!


----------



## CRUSH111 (11. Juni 2008)

Also zum raiden würde ich sicherlich keinen Pala nehmen.In den 5 -Mann instanzen sind palas klasse aber im späteren content taugen sie meiner meinung nicht soviel wie Krieger und dudus.Meiner Meinung sind Krieger und dudus undgefähr gleich schwer und halten sich mit Vor und NAchtteilen so ca die Waage.Wobei ich das Gefühl hab das bei uns eindeutig  die Krieger bevorzugt werden.Naja muss wohl jeder selber wissen


----------



## Daywa (12. Juni 2008)

Allasa schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Zumindest wenn wir hier vom T5/T6 content reden
> 
> Bosse: Warri/ Pala /Druide



Ja wir reden vom T6 Content. Und ja ich bleib dabei wie ich es geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade ab Sunwell sind Palatanks einfach unbrauchbar bei Bossen.
Unser 2nd Tank war Pala und hat ab Sunwell seinen Krieger zum Main gemacht weil es einfach nicht mehr geklappt hat.


----------



## WotanGOP (12. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Nagut Wotangop gibst du dich damit zufrieden wenn ich behaupte:
> Krieger/Druide erzeugen mehr Aggro auf ein Singeltarget.


Um da mal aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung zu sprechen:
So lange ich genug Schaden bekomme und damit einhergehend Heilung für ausreichenden Manareg, habe ich bisher immer alle Krieger und Dudus abgehängt, mit denen ich zusammen raiden war. Das Schwierige dabei ist es, die richtige Balance zu finden. Das Optimum ist, permanent genug Mana für alle Aktionen zu haben, aber dennoch die Heiler nicht zu überfordern. Dafür benötigt man Fingerspitzengefühl und eben Erfahrung. Welches Set trage ich, wann lasse ich heiliges Schild weg, usw. Wenn der Kampf dann läuft und ich bekomme Manaprobleme, muß ich abwägen, was besser ist. Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers und dadurch Bonus bei Heiligschaden, dafür aber eben weniger Mana und somit weniger Aktionen, die ich machen kann, oder Richturteil der Weißheit und damit mehr Mana für mehr Aktionen, die dann aber jeweils weniger Aggro verursachen.
Natürlich taugt der Paladin im Aggroaufbau wenig, wenn er zweiter Tank ist und nur so mit auf den Mob haut. Dann bekommt er natürlich zu wenig Schaden und hat somit zu wenig Mana. Ich kann mich noch recht gut daran erinnern, als ich noch nicht 10er MT war und beim Kurator vor allem daneben stand und mit Richturteil der Weißheit eben einfach nur ein wenig mitgekloppt habe und in der Aggroliste kilometerweit hinterherhinkte. Aber das ist eben auch logisch und weder aussagekräftig noch Sinn eines Tanks. Seit ich mir den Posten des MT jedoch erarbeitet habe, sieht das anders aus.

Ich meine, mit genug Spelldamage hängst du als Paladin alle ab. Im "normalen" Bosstankset hab ich davon ungebuffed 513, und das ohne Zauberschaden auf Handschuhen und Handgelenken, und das ist schon eine ganze Menge.





Daywa schrieb:


> Ja wir reden vom T6 Content. Und ja ich bleib dabei wie ich es geschrieben hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das klingt auch wieder wie: Das ist so, weil das bei uns so ist. -> abgestempelt, verallgemeinert, verurteilt
Ich erkenne da einfach keine wirklichen Argumente, wie bei vielen, die den Krieger einfach nur grenzenlos in den Himmel heben.
Wieso gibt es Paladine, die in Sunwell die Bosse tanken, wenn sie doch angeblich "einfach unbrauchbar" sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inselberg (12. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> da ich von vielen gehört habe, das tanken sehr anspruchsvoll suche ich vorerst erstmal eine sehr leichte klasse um ein paar erfahrugen zu sammeln. danke schonmal für eure hilfe.


liegt doch im auge des betrachters, ich finde tanken so anspruchsvoll wie mir die schuhe zubinden... blöd-rum-stehen und 2 tasten drücken.. wenn es hochkommt 3, ok ist für manchen dd (1 1 1 1 1 1 1 ) das 3 fache an tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige was wirklich extrem anstrengend ist, sind deine mitspieler weil du den blödsinn den sie veranstallten immer ausbügeln muss


----------



## m1Cha (12. Juni 2008)

Ok Wotangop,
deine Erfahrungen liegen wohl auf Zul'Aman/t4-Content wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Die Druiden/Krieger mit denen du dich vergleichst haben wohl auch noch nie T6+ Instanzen gesehen.

Also in Sunwell laufen die meisten Bosse auf Enragetimer.
Soll heißen: ab der ersten Sekunde muss der Tank maximale Aggro aufbauen damit jeder dd seine ~2k fahren kann.
Das ist für einen Pala einfach unmöglich.
Krieger/Druiden können dies, da sie ständig 100 Wut haben und somit die perfekte Rotation dauerhaft spielen können.

Dazu kommt das du nicht dein Equip auf Spelldmg auslegen kannst.
Du musst maximale HP anziehen, da diverse Bosse sehr viel Schaden austeilen......(Brutallus)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Juni 2008)

einfachste tank klasse : paladin
beste tank klasse        : krieger

ein pala ist eine tank klasse die für trash sehr gut geeignet ist, bei boss fights geht nichts über nen warri
wer behauptet, paladine seien die besten tanks der hat noch nie high content geraidet


----------



## Fleshripper (12. Juni 2008)

Tanken ist sehr wohl eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe, aber nicht wegen dem Tanken selbst, sondern darum, weil der Tank am meisten Erfahrung braucht, die Gruppe leiten sollte etc, und eben die Fehler der anderen immer ausbügeln muss.

Krieger/Druide werden bei gleichwertigem Equip und voller Wut trotzdem mehr TPS als ein Pala fahren, wenn er genug Mana hat. Einfach weil sie es können (mehr Skills, die bei vollem Wuthaushalt extrem viel Bedrohung erzeugen. Wenn er Paladin genug Dmg bekommt, dass er durch die Heals genug Mana hat, wird der Kriegertank ebenso dauerhaft viel Wut haben und kann somit seine wutintensivste Rotation fahren = max TPS!) - die Stärke des Paladins liegt im Multitargettanken, nicht bei Bossen. Klingt doof, ist aber wirklich so.


----------



## Borberat (12. Juni 2008)

^^ das thema entartet wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PALAS KÖNNEN TANKEN
DUDUS KÖNNEN TANKEN
WARRIS KÖNNEN TANKEN

Warri ist am besten für einen einzelnen langen fight gegen einen Boss weil er alle seine Stats auf Dmg vermeidung auslegt.
Pala KANN das natürlich auch, genau wie Dudu, aber muss um seine Aggro zu halten auch +Dmg auf seinem Equip haben und Int was der Warri nun mal einfach nicht muss.
Palas sind die aggro Götter der Trashgrps, weihe und Heiliger Schild und der Mage kann nach 5 sec anfangen zu bomben.
Nebenbei ist ein Pala super easy zu ziehen da du dank Rechtschaffender Verteidigung nicht viel rumrennen musst und die bei Grps die Aggro dank Weihe etc nicht verlierst selbst wenn die Grp aus egoplayern besteht die keine Lust haben das Maintarget anzugreifen.

Dudus sind vielseitiger, ein Tankdudu kann auch als Katze den Schurken mimen und dmg machen.
Hat aber kein Schild und kann nicht parieren, muss also vermeidung über ausweichen skillen.

Tanken können die alle, abhängig vom heiler auch so gut wie alles BT/SW (der heiler muss den Pala halt nur hochheilen können dann kann der auch Aggro halten und hat keine probs.

Besonders bei underequipten Heilern bietet sich der Krieger an, der AUSSCHLIEßLICH Ausdauer, Rüssi, Ausweichen, Pariere, und Blocken upgraded
und daher einfach den niedringsten Schaden kassiert.

Aggrohalten können alle 3, ein guter Warri kann auch Mobgrps tanken und ein guter Pala auch einzelne Bosse.

So, nun alle zufrieden ;?)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Juni 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> ^^ das thema entartet wie immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee, nicht zufrieden...du kannst mit nem pala als tank in bt /sw niemals max dps fahren


----------



## Borberat (12. Juni 2008)

Ja und?
dann gibts halt segen der Rettung für alle, ein guter Pala KANN das tanken^^
Muss der Heiler nur gut genug sein das der Pala mehr dmg und wenige Tankequip anzieht
(Crit & crsuh immun muss sein, aber 200-500 weniger Rüssi reicht meistens um die Mischung Dmg input Mana output anzupassen.

ICH MAG AUCH KEINE PALAS!!! Bin UrHordi und jeder Pala ist mein Feind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sie können tanken...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Juni 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ja und?
> dann gibts halt segen der Rettung für alle, ein guter Pala KANN das tanken^^
> Muss der Heiler nur gut genug sein das der Pala mehr dmg und wenige Tankequip anzieht
> (Crit & crsuh immun muss sein, aber 200-500 weniger Rüssi reicht meistens um die Mischung Dmg input Mana output anzupassen.
> ...



sdr hast in jedem raid...nicht nur mit tank pala....es ist einfach fakt dass ein warri mehr aggro pro sekunde zieht als ein pala.... also ehrlich, ein tankpala in bt und sw?...niemals....wie willst da deine 2k dps fahren?...unmöglich....und was den guten heiler angeht...in sw hat jeder im raid 5/5 t6 teile....also hast du nicht nur gute heiler u tanks sondern auch gute dds...

raidest du sw und habt ihr nen pala als mt?...ich denke eher nicht

aber es geht ja um die einfachste tankklasse und dies ist der pala


----------



## WotanGOP (12. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Ok Wotangop,
> deine Erfahrungen liegen wohl auf Zul'Aman/t4-Content wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> Die Druiden/Krieger mit denen du dich vergleichst haben wohl auch noch nie T6+ Instanzen gesehen.
> 
> ...


Der Paladin hat da doch genauso den zweiten Balken (Mana) immer voll und kann die optimale Aggro-Rotation permanent perfekt durchlaufen. Und die skaliert mit dem Spelldamage, der natürlich hoch sein muß.
Wie gesagt, der Tank muß für solche Gegner das optimale Equip wählen. Das gilt aber auch für den Krieger, der ab T5 auch Trefferwertung/Waffenkunde braucht, um optimal Aggro aufbauen zu können. Und Krieger haben ja genauso mehrere Equip-Alternativen im Rucksack. Oder?
Und der Ausdauerunterschied zwischen Paladin- und Kriegeritems ist mit fortschreitendem Kontent immer geringer. Komplettes T6 hat beim Krieger 475 Ausdauer, beim Paladin 470. Bei T4 steht es da 232 zu 208 für den Krieger. Bei T5 253 zu 235. Die Differenz schrumpft also.
Der Rüstungswert ist der Gleiche. Und wenn beide crush- und kritimmun sind, ist jeder darüber hinausgehende Wertungspunkt vernachlässigbar. Natürlich ist da Ausweichwertung am Besten geeignet, um den erhaltenen Schaden zu verringern. Und da hat der Paladin mit T6 201 und der Krieger nur 121. Dafür bekommt der Krieger mehr Blocken (97 zu 58) und Blockwert (133 zu 79). Nur mal so als Beispiel.
Wenn ich mir diese Zahlen ansehe, komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, daß beide zumindest gleich gute Werte haben. Wobei ich eben Ausweichen dem Blocken vorziehe, denn Ausweichen bedeutet kein Schaden, Blocken reduziert nur. Damit gleichen sich die unterschiedlichen Klassenfähigkeiten wieder aus.
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Wie gesagt, ich betrachte da nun beispielhaft objektiv nackte Zahlen.


----------



## m1Cha (12. Juni 2008)

Von mir aus sind die Grundwerte gleich, aber du kannst kein Spelldmg sockeln o.ä. sondern musst alles auf Ausdauer enchanten.
Und es ist nun mal fakt das die Attacken eines warri/druid mehr Aggro erzeugen(auf solotargets).
Maximale Aggro ist notwendig für max dps.


----------



## Philipp23 (12. Juni 2008)

ALso ich finde der leichteste Tank ist der " Dudu ".  Dan Palawan und schliesslich kommt der Warri an letzter stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (12. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> sdr hast in jedem raid...nicht nur mit tank pala....es ist einfach fakt dass ein warri mehr aggro pro sekunde zieht als ein pala.... also ehrlich, ein tankpala in bt und sw?...niemals....wie willst da deine 2k dps fahren?...unmöglich....und was den guten heiler angeht...in sw hat jeder im raid 5/5 t6 teile....also hast du nicht nur gute heiler u tanks sondern auch gute dds...
> 
> raidest du sw und habt ihr nen pala als mt?...ich denke eher nicht
> 
> aber es geht ja um die einfachste tankklasse und dies ist der pala



1. Ja ich raide BT und SW abwechselnd mit nem Kumpel da wir beide Arbeiten und keine zeit haben immer zu gehen.
2. Nein ich hab keinen Palatank ich bin HORDE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Immernoch "na und?" Es geht nicht darum was das beste ist bei meinem Text, sondern was machbar ist!
    Und allein schon das ihr alle komplett T6 seid, wir rennen da auch mit einigen T4 Teilen rum, ist langwiriger, aber MACHBAR
Ich halte Warri auch für den besten tank, aber Dudu und pala können das auch, wenn sie skill haben -.-


----------



## Reraiser (12. Juni 2008)

So. Damit das jetzt mal klargestellt wird.

Der beste MT ist und bleibt n Off-Warri. Tanken muss man ja eh in der Berserkerhaltung (da fällt mir doch glatt son Comic ein, weiss aber nimmer welche Folge^^), das ist ja eh klar. Zwei schöne Einhandwaffen und einfach max Dmg fahren. Ihr könnt euch damit sicher sein dass ihr immer die max Aggro habt.

Achja. Man sollte noch erwähnen dass das nur für inzen bis lvl 49 gilt wenn man grad n Twink zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haut auch noch in kleinen Inzen in der guten, neuen, alten und bald (hoffentlich) veralteten Scherbenwelt. Und auch nur wenn die anderen weit unter seinem lvl sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tanken können einfach Druide, Pala und Krieger. Der eine kann das besser, der andere eben jenes und der Druide gar nichts (Achtung Spaß)

Und bei manchen Bossen können alle drei net Tanken bzw taugen nichts. Bumm. Jetzt hab ich alle drei Klassen beleidigt. Hoffentlich hab ich euer Weltbild von Tanks jetzt net zerstört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bl1nd (12. Juni 2008)

Soviel Antworten dabei reicht doch ein Wort:

KRIEGER

Dazu vlt noch zu sagen, dass alleine vom Spielehersteller der Krieger die zum Tanken gemachte Klasse ist. Also auch bestens sämtliche Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



das kommt auf verschiedenen faktoren an:

den spieler (was mag er spielen und mit was kann oder kann er nicht umgehen)

die gruppe (ist sie gut, sind es noobs, gemischt?)

das dungeon (ist bei bossen eine spezielle fertigkeit besser, oder gibt es bei trash einzelmobs oder stehen viele auf einem haufen?)

....aber generell würde ich sagen: bär-druide>krieger>pala>rest (ich meine so notfall tanks, wie jäger pet oder schami)
(ok ich bin etwas vorurteil behaftet gegen krieger, weil ich bei denen was tanken schon reinfälle erlebt habe, die ich mit den anderen tank klassen noch nie hatte, vor allem da die meisten der genannten anderen klassen (druide, paladin) wenn sie tanken, meist genau das gespecct haben und sich so bewusst zum tanken entschieden haben (ich meine ich hab noch nie druiden gesehen der als katze (also in der katzenform) tanken will, aber im gegenteil habe ich schon krieger gesehen die eben jenes in berserkerhaltung taten -.- -.- -.-)


mfg LAX


----------



## Gowel (15. Juni 2008)

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...




Naja wenn du lieber 5 Man inis clearen willst würde ich dir nen Pala empfehlen. Der kann Gruppen einfach um einiges besser tanken als ich als Krieger, denn da bist du nur am rumtaben und stehts jedesmal in ZH Hero kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch. Als Krieger sollte man immer viel CC dabeihaben und eine Grp die nicht aus Aoe geilen Leuten besteht und dich nacher zuflammed das man nicht tanken kann...

Bei Bossen wiederum find ich persönlich den Krieger einfacher...man hat einen schnellen Aggro und Wut aufbau, muss nicht auf Mana achten und hat die besseren Fähigkeiten zu überleben(siehe Schildwall oder Letztes Gefecht) denn wenn der Pala die Bubble zündet verliert er glaub ich die Aggro. 

Zum Druide an sich kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen...nen Kumpel spielt einen und kam garnicht damit zurecht..hatte davor nen Deffkrieger.

Naja und zum equipen...ich hab einige Kara und Heroic Ini Runs gebraucht bevor ich anständiges Equip hatte aber bin auch als Furor mit...von Paladin und Druide hab ich da keine Ahnung.

Zum Leveln ist der Krieger so ziemlich das schlimmste das geht...auch auf Furor macht man einfach ohne entsprechendes Equip keinen richtigen Schaden und bekommt erst ziemlich spät Blutdurt und Wirbelwind. Ich fand den Druide zum leveln einfacher aber mit nem Krieger ist es auch schaffbar und vielleicht kams mir auch einfach schwerer vor weil ich die Quests nicht kannte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasolek (15. Juni 2008)

kommt drauf an mit wem man besser spielen kann


----------



## Nenji (15. Juni 2008)

Tank Pala können sehr gute mehrere Gegner an sich binden, sind aber wenn sie nicht der MT sind sehr schnell oom und bauen dann kaum noch aggro auf.Dafür ist Tankpala mit den ganzen Fähigkeiten nicht leicht zu spielen, wenn mans aber mal hat isses kein problem!

Krieger binden am besten ein target an sich , die AoE Aggro attack fehlt dieser Klasse, dafür können Sie Blocken , parrieren und ausweichen und baun auf ein Ziel sehr viel Aggro auf. Durch Wut kann diese Klasse permanente Bedrohung aufbauen.


Druide, kann leicht 2-4 Mops tanken, hat elendig viel life, rüssi und doge, dafür kein schild = block .Durch Wut kann diese Klasse permanente Bedrohung aufbauen.

edit sagt: ja ich bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (15. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> JA PALA is Easy und kannst Gut Tanken und Gut Heiler später! Dudu geht schnell zu LvL'n wegen gestalten und bist Allg. schneler wegen 68 Fluggestalt und 30 schon Reisegestalt! Von nem Krieger lass die finger der is so kagge zu LvL'n und ich weiss wovon ich spreche! Aka Dudu der Pala



Ich frage mich echt was ihr für Probleme mit dem Krieger habt (Ist nicht auf dich bezogen, allgemein) als ich meinen Krieger hochgelevelt habe ging das total chillig (Und war noch vor dem "Schneller lvln Patch")
Also vom Krieger würde ich dir nicht abraten, ich fands wie gesagt, gut zum leveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (15. Juni 2008)

Krieger = Kann Später gut tanken is aba Schwer als GUTER Tank | Scheiße zu leveln 

Paladin = Chilliger Tank | Meiner Meinung nach dauerts lange zu leveln ^^

Druide = Kann Später gut tanken | Leicht zu leveln


----------



## Blizardboy (15. Juni 2008)

Also... Ich spiele selbst einen Tank Pala der auch Raidet und ich kann sagen das es doch sehr einfach ist mit ihm zu spielen. Ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen dass man keinen Skill braucht um zu tanken, aber es ist definitiv um einiges einfach bzw. nicht so stressig wie beim warri/dudu. Ich kann jedem nur einen Tank Pala empfehlen!!


----------



## Shedanhul (15. Juni 2008)

Also vorweg: Der Tankpala unserer Gilde ist der jenige der es am einfachsten zum Tanken hat, weil:
entgegen der Meinung, dass man guten Mana Reg braucht ist es so, dass ein Pala XY% eines Heals auf ihn als Mana bekommt.
Außerdem wird unser Pala kaum getroffen und hat somit kein Problem, wie Krieger Wut Mangel zu haben.
Und zum lvln meinen viel Prot Pala wäre das schnellste und wems nich gefällt lvlt ihn halt als Retri hoch


----------



## Karatnos (15. Juni 2008)

Also hier kommt mal meine Offene Meinung dazu:

Tank ist ganz klar unabdingbar im Tanken die Nummer 1 aber wie schon einige vor mir gesagt haben ist der scheiße zu Leveln und ich spreche aus Erfahrung

Momentan bin ich dabei einen Dudu und ich muss ganu klar sagen das der einfacher zu Leveln ist als der Tank. Es mag auch daran liegen das ich den Tank mit 1.12 angefangen hab zu leveln und wir mittlerweile bei 2.4.2 angekommen sind wo das Leveln um einiges Schneller ist als damals. Aber ich sagen das Tank nach der Zeit ein bischen Öde wird. Mit nem Pala kenne ich mich nicht aus aber ich habe mit meinen Mage schon oft genüng gesehen das Palas richtig gute tanks sind und bei Dududs kann ich das gleiche sagen

Fazit: Tanks sind die Nummer 1 wenns um Tanken geht aber Pala und Dudu sind nicht viel weit davon entfernt deshalb entweder Blizzard den Tank stärker machen soll oder den Pala oder den Dudu schwächer machen soll


----------



## oThal (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Krieger Tank und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe sogut wie NIE Probleme damit, mehrere Mobs zu tanken.
*Thunder Clap / Cleave spammen und fertig. *
Weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt?
Sofern nicht jeder auf ein anderes Target draufhaut, ist das kein Problem, finde ich.
Wenn man dennoch Probleme damit hat, trotz Thunder Clap / Cleave, die Aggro zu verlieren,
kann man ja mit Mouse Over Macros nachhelfen.

Habe noch gelesen, dass Dudus gegenüber anderen Tanks beim Aggro aufbauen sehr schnell sind.
Diesem muss ich jedoch auch widersprechen: Wenn ich am Anfang Bloodrage reinschmeiße
und 4-5 Devastate draufhaue, habe ich genug Wut, um permanent Devastate + Heroic zu spammen und
dazu noch Shield Block + Revenge. Da komme ich am Anfang locker auf 1300 TPS +.
Bei Boss Fights geht mir da auch nie die Wut aus, wenn ich das alles spamme, im Gegenteil, 
ich hab permanent volle Wut durch Anger Management und Bloodrage. 

Natürlich weiß ich nicht, wie es den Prot Palas oder Feral Dudus ergeht, jedoch
muss ich mich gegen die Vorwürfe wehren, die hier einem Krieger gemacht werden! =D

MfG, oThal.
- Horde, Eredar


----------



## Avorx (15. Juni 2008)

oThal schrieb:


> Also ich spiele einen Krieger Tank und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> Ich habe sogut wie NIE Probleme damit, mehrere Mobs zu tanken.
> *Thunder Clap / Cleave spammen und fertig. *
> Weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt?
> ...


Es geht um viele Mobs, nicht um 5 einzelne. Das kann ein Krieger schon noch schaffen. Aber in Instanzen wie Hyjal kann ein Krieger nicht 10 Mobs auf einmal an sich binden, da ist Pala das einzig mögliche. Auch bei Morogrimm in SSC brauchst en Pala, da ungefähr alle 45 Sek 20 Murlocs kommen, und dann kannst mir nicht sagen, dass das en Krieger schafft...

Also, wenn dus sehr einfach mit tanken haben willst, nimm den Pala, das ist einfach das chilligste.


----------



## oThal (15. Juni 2008)

Achso okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Entschuldige.
Das kann ein Krieger natürlich nicht tanken ;-)

MfG, oThal.
- Horde, Eredar


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Mh...eigentlich nicht.




vorurteilsbelasteter mensch -.-

ich selbst habe einen kleinen (lvl 33) pala tank und muss sagen das geht ganz gut (aggro aufbau ist etwas langsam, dafür klebt der trash dann auch bei mehr als 3 mobs an dir, wenn dir die gruppe zeit lässt.

da ich (von freunden) auch schon krieger und bär-dudu gespielt habe, stelle ich fest: alle 3 klassen gut, aber es kommt drauf an was die ini, bzw. der boss erfordert und wie du spielst, was gut ist (ich persönlich hab es mit mana klassen - ich mag wut bzw. fokus klassen nicht so gerne, weshalb ich pala tank spiele....einen tank will ich auch und einfach mal in die menge fetzen und weihe spammen ist auch mal toll, als gegensatz zum 1000x feuerball casten und sheepen beim mage, bzw. damage dealen (oder heilen) beim schattenpriester. aber tank bleibt warscheinlich mein hobbie (ausser er währe schon 70....aber pala zu lvln....hört bloß auf, das ist job für sysiphus...)


mfg LAX
ps: nimm was du gut findest, und spiel das, wenn du es kannst ist alles gleich gut (ausser ein boss z.B. macht stille - maid in karazhan - da ist pala scheiße, aber sonst kann der mit bärchen und warri mit laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (15. Juni 2008)

Also, ich finde den Pala-Tank am einfachsten.

Mann muss nur auf sich das ''Siegel des zorns'' oder wie das heisst machen und dann holt man 60% mehr aggro.
Dann noch siegel des kreuzfahrer-Weihe und die post geht ab.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (15. Juni 2008)

Der Krieger...

Er tank jeden MOB jenden Boss ohne schwierigkeiten....

Der Pala...

Er tank ganz gut besonders viele mobs auf einmal (deswegen in 5er ganz gern gesehen) aber er hat seine Nachteile..ihm geht irgendwann mal das Mana aus und gerade bei Grossen Bossen hält er nicht so viel aus wie ein Krieger...

Der DuDu

Er tank auch sehr gut aber nicht gut genug...einfaches Beispiel...die mobs die im grossen raum von den lootreaver stehen haben sone fähigkeit die sich Überladen nennt diese macht mehr als 10k dmg (glaube 14k) ein krieger kann diese mit spellreflect endgegenwirken der pala vlt mit angsblase aber der DuDU hat nichts endgegen zu setzen...deshalb ist er bei solchen gegner fehl am platz aber ansonsten auch sehr gut...

Ich weiss meinen Senf zu den Pala und DuDu ist net sehr überzeugend....und ausserdem FInde ich den KRIEGER am besten als tank geeignet auch dann noch wenn der TodesRitter kommt....


----------



## summoner777 (16. Juni 2008)

Alùcárd1505 schrieb:


> Er tank auch sehr gut aber nicht gut genug...einfaches Beispiel...die mobs die im grossen raum von den lootreaver stehen haben sone fähigkeit die sich Überladen nennt diese macht mehr als 10k dmg (glaube 14k) ein krieger kann diese mit spellreflect endgegenwirken der pala vlt mit angsblase aber der DuDU hat nichts endgegen zu setzen...deshalb ist er bei solchen gegner fehl am platz aber ansonsten auch sehr gut...





Jo, Lootreaver heist er wohl zu Recht =) Angstblase mag den Pala ja vor den 14k Schaden stützen (wars wirklich SO viel? egal) verliert aber dann ggf. die Aggro an den Mobs wenns mehrere sind ist das in TK sicherlich NICHT toll. 




So, ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Hab nen Warri auf 70 geplayed und Pala is z.Z. 66; hab mit beiden mehr als genug tankerfahrung in 5er Inis ^^ und vom Hexer auch Erfahrungen was das Aggro angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Krieger:

Ist mit etwas Vorsprung imho der beste Singletarget Tank (d.h. meinetwegen Gruul, Maggi, etc.) da er doch dank Schildwall uind LS eben n Crush oder sonstge Probleme (Silence anyone?) überleben kann. 

In 5er Inis ABSOLUT nicht zu empfehlen da: 

Ohne Wut kein Aggro. Ohne Aggro kaum Wut. Mit randoms wirst du sehr oft gezwungen zu spotten, was einem wirklich den Spaß verdirbt. Sollts ernsthafter werden (ich rede jetzt mal von ner Gilde die öfter ma HCs intern geht, Kara cleared etc.) ist das Prob aber nicht mehr so vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Dudu:

recht "explosive" Aggro und kann auch besser als der Warri 2-3 Mobs halten. Allerdings selbes Problem bei "Du hast doch Spott, da kann ich doch Aggro ziehen" Mages/Hexen etc.

Auchn guter Singletarget Tank. 


Der Pala:

Also, es gibt für 5er Inis imho eine Regel. Wenn die von den DDs befolgt wird, wirst du problemlos tanken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>> Ihr macht erst Schaden nach der ersten Weihe<<<

Dann pullst mit Rächer; haust dir deinen Shield raus und dann die Weihe. Das sollte vorerst an Aggro genügen ^_^ 




Insgesammt würde ich sagen dass es keinen besten Tank gibt. Für 5er Inis mag der Pala wohl am einfachsten sein, aber im Endcontent sollte jede gute Gilde mindestens je einen Tank pro Klasse haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja nochwas: Bitte _keine_ Anmerkungen mehr ala "Pala geht Oom" Das tut er tatsächlich manchmal, so bei Gruul wachsen 20 z.b.....  aber nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit nem Vergelter (aura der Heiligkeit) kann der gute Pala das Aggro auch wirklich beständig liefern, damit die Raid Dps stimmen.


----------



## kio82 (16. Juni 2008)

Am besten zu leveln ist mit ABSTAND der Druide durch seine Katzengestalt (er nutzt nun Energie wie ein Schurke anstatt Mana) und seine Faehigkeit sich zu heilen. Man hat also so gut wie KEINE Regpausen. Durch seine hohen Ruestungswerte und seinen hohen Lebenspool in Baergestalt ist er bis zu Lvl 70 sehr leicht zu heilen, selbst für den letzten Gimpheiler. Ein, zwei Tasten musst du im Rotationscycle deiner Tankstyles wohl weniger druecken als beim Warri. Als Feral machst du fast so viel Schaden wie ein Schurke und kannst so gut tanken wie ein Warri/Pala mit spezieller Protskillung. Umskillen ist also nicht noetig und man kann in 2 Rollen schluepfen mit EINER Skillung!

Beim Krieger benoetigt man doch etwas besseres Equip um gut Leveln zu koennen. Du hast gut zu tun mit dem Mobs durchswitchen um von jedem die Heilaggro zu halten. Du solltest auf jeden Fall in der Lage sein deine Styles mit der Tastatur zu bedienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tanken kann man groesstenteils auch mit einer MS oder Fury Skillung, falls die Gruppe dich ein paar Sekunden antanken laesst (Demoruf, TC und 1 mal Ruestungszerreissen auf dem Hauptmob braucht man schon bei Gruppen, wo mehr als 3 MObs zu gegen sind..)

Der Pala ist noch beschissener zu Leveln als der Warri, da er genauso equipabhaengig ist und ohne spezielle Protskillung (Meiner Meinung nach) schlechter tankt als der (Off-)Krieger. Den essenziellen Skill "Heiliger Schild" mit dem man wohl die meiste Aggro produziert und auch am meisten Schaden abfaengt, erhaelt man erst ab Lvl 40. Ausserhalb von Inis ist man ach nicht gerade der schnellste im Mobs Kloppen. Jedoch gibt es mit Lvl 70 nix entspannenderes als mit einem Protpala eine Ini zu besuchen. Der Heiler laeuft so gut wie nie Gefahr Heil Aggro zu ziehen, die DDs koennen fast hemmungslos draufnuken (falls der Pala genug SPelldmg hat) und das wichtigste, der Pala selbst kann nebenbei noch gemuetlich ein kuehles blondes schluerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit:

Ich wuerd dir zum Druidentank raten, da er am flexibelsten ist und sich zudem super Leveln laesst.


----------



## Nightline (16. Juni 2008)

Am schnellsten zu Leveln ist der Druide, dicht gefolgt von Krieger ( dauert nicht viel länger, habe selbst schon alle 3 hochgelevelt) und dann mit Abstand der Paladin, er brauch einfach am längsten, da man es vergessen kann wenn man ihn als prot levelt, auch als vergelter geht es nicht so schnell wie mit dem Krieger und Dudu. 
Was jedoch am Ende in Instanzen der beste/einfachste ist, ist Instanzen abhängig, wobei meine Favoriten so aussehen, Paladin, Dudu, Krieger... 
Perfekt für nen Zul Aman TimeRun auf den Reitbären, sind z.B. Paladin und Feral Dudu. Damit haben wir schon etliche Male den Reitbären gelootet und nie Zeitprobleme gehabt, auch Hyjal ist ohne nen Tankpala mehr als mühsam und macht auch keinen großen Spaß.
Für Längere Bossfight ist der Krieger klar im Vorteil, da er kein Mana brauch wie der Pala (meistens ist gibt es nicht so viel Überschuss an Shadowpriests die man zum Tankpala in die Gruppe stecken kann) und auch specials hat wie Schildwall und Letztes Gefecht, was sehr hilfreich ist, wenn es gegen Ende eines Bossfight gehts und vllt nur noch ein Heiler steht und das Mana so langsam zu Ende geht, dann sind Schildwall und Last Men das non+ultra. Der Feral kann hier nicht tanken, da er kein Schild tragen kann, was bei den meisten Bossen so zu sagen Pflicht ist. 

Jeder sollte die Klasse spielen die er mag und am besten damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Juni 2008)

Mir wird langsam klar, warum viele denken, der Paladin könnte auf ein einzelnes Ziel nicht so gut Aggro aufbauen, wie die anderen und würde weniger aushalten.
Ich les hier immer wieder heraus, daß der Tankadin zum Aggro aufbauen eigentlich nur immer Weihe schmeißen muß. Zorn der Gerechtigkeit ist sowieso immer an, muß also nicht extra erwähnt werden. Mein Vorredner meinte nun, daß man wohl mit Heiligem Schild die meiste Aggro aufbaut.
Wenn ein Paladin so tankt, ist klar, daß er in der Aggro dem Krieger und Dudu hinterherhinkt. Ein Pala, der nur mit Weihe tankt, ist wie ein Krieger, der nur mit seiner Waffe zuhaut. Alle derartigen Aussagen sind nicht wirklich fundiert.

Richtig ist:
Wenn der Spelldamage paßt, reicht es in 5er Instanzen und Kara durchaus aus, nur mit halber Kraft, nämlich durch Weihe und heiliges Schild allein, zu tanken.
Soll es aber richtig abgehen, zum Beispiel bei einem Boss, muß man schon einiges mehr anwerfen. Da gibt es auch unterschiedliche Spielweisen. Meine bevorzugte sieht so aus:

Initial:
- Schild des Rächers zum Pullen
- Weihe werfen
- Siegel des Kreuzfahrers
- Richturteil
- Siegel der Vergeltung
Rotation:
- Heiliges Schild
- Weihe werfen
(- bei Untoten und Dämonen: Exorzismus)
- Richturteil
- Siegel der Vergeltung
(- ist der Mob unter 20%: Hammer des Zorns)

Mit dieser "Standardausführung" hinke ich anderen Palas, die auf Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit setzen und eine andere Rotation fahren, in den ersten Sekunden etwas hinterher, bin aber bereits vor den Kriegern. Sobald das Siegel der Vergeltung aber richtig warm gelaufen ist, ziehe ich jedem davon.
Das ganze ist schon recht Manaintensiv, wenn man alles permanent einsetzen will, für maximalen Aggroaufbau. Es liegt dann am Skill des Spielers, wie gut er das hinbekommt.
In einem gebe ich denen allerdings recht, die meinen, der Paladin wäre "chillig": Wenn man seine Rotation im Schlaf beherrscht, ist das alles ganz einfach. Aber das trifft auf jede Klasse zu.



Karatnos schrieb:


> ...
> Tank ist ganz klar unabdingbar im Tanken die Nummer 1
> ...
> Fazit: Tanks sind die Nummer 1 wenns um Tanken geht
> ...


Ich als Tank stimme dir da zu. Tanks sind am Besten zum Tanken geeignet, genau wie Heiler am Besten heilen und "Schadensausteiler" am Besten Schaden austeilen.

Aber ich möchte noch auf die eingehen, die stetig damit argumentieren, daß der Krieger als "die" Tankklasse konzipiert wurde und schon allein deswegen am Besten geeignet ist, aus Balancegründen und so weiter.  Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt fast nichts, was nur eine ganz bestimmte Klasse kann, bzw. was eine Klasse weit besser kann, als die anderen. Das trifft aufs Schaden machen zu, wie aufs Heilen, auf CC und eben auch aufs Tanken. Das System sieht so aus, daß es für jede Aufgabe in der Regel mehrere Alternativen gibt. Ansonsten wäre WoW nicht so vielseitig, wie es ist und langweiliger. Es gibt zwar hier und da immer Mal leichte Vorteile für eine Klasse, aber eben auch Nachteile.
Nehmen wir uns dafür ruhig mal Zeit für Beispiele:
Der Holy Pala ist als Tankheiler ganz oben. Der Priester ist da aber nicht weit hinterher. Mit den Worten der absoluten Pro-Krieger-Fraktion würde man sagen: "Tankheiler müssen immer Paladine sein." Daß das Quatsch ist, weiß denke ich jeder. Insgesamt muß man sich hierbei alle Aspekte ansehen. Die Grundheilung ist beim Priester größer. Der Paladin setzt allerdings auf Krits und ist damit eben doch vorn. Bei Stilleeffekten sind wiederum die Hots des Priesters Gold wert.
Der Paladin hält mehr aus, dafür kann der Priester mit verblassen Aggro reduzieren.
Das Schaf ist insgesamt wohl die beliebteste CC, weil es recht gut steuerbar ist. Steht das Schaf aber einmal in der Weihe, wird es problematisch. Beim Fear ist das egal. Der Mob kann auch direkt aus der Weihe herausgefeart werden. Dafür benötigt man allerdings genügend Platz, um keine weiteren Mobs zu adden. Die Eisfalle wiederum hat den Vorteil, daß man exakt bestimmen kann, wo sich der Mob im CC befinden soll. Bei Fernkämpfern geht das natürlich nicht, da muß der Jäger die Falle direkt unter den Mob legen. Der Stun wiederum hat den Vorteil, daß der Mob schon vor dem Pull ausgeschaltet ist, während man bei den anderen erst das Problem des Widerstehens bekommt, wenn es zu spät ist. Dafür ist der Stun nur einmalig anwendbar.
Und beim Tanken von Bossen ist es eben so, daß das grundsätzlich auch alle drei Klassen können, mit gewissen Unterschieden von Boss zu Boss. Aggro können alle drei Klassen sehr gut aufbauen, sonst wären sie als Tanks unbrauchbar. Natürlich gibt es da Unterschiede, die sind insgesamt allerdings irrelevant. Ob der Dudu nun 20k Vorsprung vor den DDs hat oder der Krieger 15k oder der Paladin 25k, das ist doch eigentlich völlig egal.
Der Dudu hat viel mehr Rüstung und Leben, als die anderen. Da er nicht Crushimmun sein kann, gleicht sich das jedoch irgendwann aus, bzw. wird zum Nachteil für ihn. Krieger und Paladin haben da ab T4/T5 etwa die gleichen Werte und bekommen auch gleich viel physischen Schaden. Hier sehe ich allerdings einen kleinen Vorteil beim heiligen Schild des Paladins gegenüber dem Schildblock des Kriegers. Beides sollte permanent oben gehalten werden und es gibt immer eine kleine "Sicherheitslücke", wenn die Fähigkeit gerade abgeklungen ist, bis man sie wieder angeworfen hat. Da das beim Paladin nur alle 8 Sekunden der Fall ist, beim Krieger jedoch alle 6, ist der Paladin im Vorteil. Bei den meisten Bossen macht das nicht viel aus, aber bei vereinzelten schon.
Ganz klar im Vorteil ist der Krieger natürlich bei Magieschaden durch seine Reflexion. Da hat der Paladin nichts dagegenzusetzen. Und auch bei Stille und Manabrand hat es der Krieger leichter. Manches läßt sich da zwar halbwegs ausgleichen, so daß meistens dennoch beide Klassen einsetzbar sind, insgesamt ist der Krieger aber im Vorteil. Beim Kampf gegen Untote und Dämonen sind genauso beide Klassen als Tank möglich, wenn auch der Paladin hier wiederum dem Krieger eindeutig überlegen ist, was Aggroaufbau angeht, durch die zusätzlichen Fähigkeiten wie Exorzismus und heiliger Zorn.
Was die Überlebensfähigkeit angeht, hat der Krieger zwar einige offensichtliche Fähigkeiten, die immer zu seinem Vorteil genannt werden. Der Paladin ist da aber auch nicht ohne. Dank unermüdlicher Verteidiger bekommt der Palatank, wenn er weniger als 35% seines Lebens hat, 30% weniger Schaden jeder Art. Während des Kriegers letztes Gefecht 20 Sekunden wirkt und dann CD hat, arbeitet unermüdlicher Verteidiger konstant, permanent und passiv. Zusätzlich dazu hat der Paladin einmal in der Stunde noch den Notknopf Handauflegen, der instant sein Leben wieder auf 100% auffüllt. Und auch seine anderen Heilfähigkeiten können ein Vorteil sein, allerdings nur dann, wenn der getankte Boss gerade etwas anderes macht, als auf ihn draufzuhauen. Wenn Leo zum Beispiel wirbelt, hat der Paladin die Gelegenheit, sich selbst etwas zu heilen, mit dem positiven Nebeneffekt, daß er dadurch auch direkt Heilaggro aufbaut, die hilfreich sein kann, Leo bei sich zu behalten.

Insgesamt kann man sagen, daß es in WoW in keiner Hinsicht eine eindeutige Überklasse gibt. Vor BC mag das anders gewesen sein, heute ist es das nicht mehr. Und wer genau das dennoch immernoch behauptet, ist in der Zeit wohl vor 1 1/2 Jahren stehengeblieben...
Es gibt hier und da immer Vorteile für die eine oder andere Klasse. Unterm Strich sind sie insgesamt jedoch ebenbürtig.


----------



## m1Cha (16. Juni 2008)

Du weißt schon das n Krieger in Deffstance 10% weniger Schaden bekommt.
Druiden können Crit+Crushimmun sein.

Meine persönliche Meinung/Erfahrung/Vorurteil ist:
Ein Krieger/druide baut viel mehr Aggro auf als ein Pala jemals nur könnte.
Sonst würden ja in Sunwell alle Gilden auf Palatanks setzen.
Ok der Pala kann Muru spawn tanken... aber das war es auch.


----------



## Mindista (16. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Sonst würden ja in Sunwell alle Gilden auf Palatanks setzen.



machen doch einige 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6cXFyBoqsPQ
mal als beispiel, man findet nochmassig mehr videos.


----------



## Billcosbyfan (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich würde dir nen Druiden empfehlen. Dafür gibts mehrere Gründe:

1. Krieger ist an sich nicht sonderlich viel schwerer zu spielen als nen Dudu, aber um richtig tanken zu können (grade wenn man unerfahren ist) sollte es halt schon die Def-Skillung sein. Da man aber am Anfang nicht allzu leicht Instanzgruppen findet und das mim Questen in der Skillung sehr mühevoll ist würed ich vom Krieger eher Abraten.

2. Tankadin ist ne tolle Sache, spiele selbst einen. Problem mim Tankadin ist jedoch, das man erst ab lvl 50 ordentlich tanken kann. Vorher hat men keinen pull und das Heilige Schild in verbindung mit Segen des Refugiums ist eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung. Und wer erst bei Tempel oder Brt anfängt kassiert doch schnell whipes und verliert bald die lust.

3. Dudu hat eigentlich nur Vorteile. du kannst mit ner ähnliche Skillung gut Questen (Katze) und Tanken (Bär) und das jeweils sehr früh. Außerdem ist man immer noch ein guter Heiler bzw DD wenn man mit lvl 60-70 dann doch merkt, dass das Tanken nichts für einen ist.

Also wie gesagt zum Reinschnuppern einen Dudu. Ansonsten ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Juni 2008)

@m1Cha

Ein Dudu kann nicht Crushimmun sein, weil er niemals über 102,4% Ausweichen haben wird. Kritimmun kann er sein, das bezweifelt niemand. Das erreicht der Dudu sogar schon her als Krieger und Paladin, nämlich bei 460 Verteidigung, statt 490. Aber Crushimmunität ist für den Dudu unmöglich.

Und das mit der Aggro hatten wir nun schon mehrfach. Meine Erfahrung ist: Richtig gespielt und ausgestattet zieht der Paladin den anderen davon. Sonst würde... Konjunktiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt Raids, die in Sunwell auf Palatanks setzen. Das würden sie nicht tun, wenn der Paladin dafür nicht taugen würde. Und ich habe noch nie von einer Gilde gehört, die einen Paladin als Tank einsetzt, weil sie keinen Kriegertank haben, eher andersherum.
Wie gesagt, viele setzen lieber auf Altbewährtes, den Krieger. Vorurteile und fehlendes Wissen tuen ihr übriges. Und schließlich gibt es nicht wirklich so viele gute Tankadine, wie es Krieger gibt. Also meiner Erfahrung nach...


----------



## Lexort (16. Juni 2008)

Billcosbyfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde dir nen Druiden empfehlen. Dafür gibts mehrere Gründe:
> 
> ...



zu 1: Krieger kann bis 70 und eigentlich auch drüber hinaus noch mit einer Off oder Hybridskillung gut tanken, da viele Tanktalente Grundtalente sind.
zu 2: Pala hat Int, Int für zum Nachdenken, Nachdenken führt in den Wald von Elwyn und zum Ignorieren der Koboldwünsche, ansonsten ists auch als Retri oder Holy möglich normale Inis während dem Leveln zu tanken.
zu 3: Mein Jäger ist Kürchner, freue mich immer über Katzen und Bärchen das gibt gute Felle


----------



## m1Cha (16. Juni 2008)

> Pala hat Int, Int für zum Nachdenken, Nachdenken führt in den Wald von Elwyn und zum Ignorieren der Koboldwünsche, .....



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich finde es kommt noch hinzu, das die meisten rnddrops eher Krieger tauglich sind wobei das mit 8/8-T6 ja schon fast wieder hinfällig ist, nur halt es gibt meines Wissens nach kein imba-tank-pala shield o.ä. .....

Viele setzen halt auf Krieger weil es funktioniert, - gut funktioniert.


----------



## Omidas (16. Juni 2008)

@m1Cha

Du weisst schon, das ein Palatank mit aktiviertem Zorn der Gerechtigkeit 6% weniger Schaden bekommt?

Ist 4% weniger, aber auch was. dann noch eine kleine Schadensreduktion durch Segen des Refugiums.
Also ist der unterschied vielleicht bei 3%. Klar können 3% über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden, aber
man müsste alle weiteren Fähigkeiten vergleichen. Aber darauf will ich gar nicht so eingehen.
Vielmehr war die Frage in dem Thread, welchen Tank er nehmen soll. Das erleichtert mir die Antwort
bzgl Pala doch ungemein. Den ich geh nur auf den Content ein, den ich kenne oder grade reinschnuppern.
Wie viel % der Spieler betrifft die Diskusion ob man den Pala in SW noch zum tanken gebrauchen kann
oder nicht?. Und selbst bei den wenigen die es interessiert gibt es einige die auch dort noch auf Palas 
setzt. Und sei es nur zum Addtank. Bin als Addtank hoch zufrieden, weil es in einigen Fällen interessanter
ist als statisch an einem Mob zu stehen und die Idealrotation zu fahren. Aber bis jetzt kann ich sagen, das
bis auf 2Bosse alles von mir zu tanken wäre.
Und das bringt mich zu meiner eigentlichen Aussage. Wenn du in einer durchschnittlichen Gilde bist, die
halbwegs aufgeschlossen ist, kannst du zum raiden alle Tankklassen nehmen. In SSC, TK, BT und Hyal
gibt es genug Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben.
Für Sunwell kann ich wie gesagt keine Aussage treffen. Da einige Beispiele gebracht haben, die zeigen
das ein Palatank in Sw ist, muss es wohl auch gehen können.
Das für solche Raids der Pala zu geringe Aggro aufbaut kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen. Müssten das
nicht alles Untote oder Dämonen sein die da herum laufen? Hab am Sonntag mal Winterchill getankt. Da 
hat sich keiner über zu wenig Aggro beschwert. Und stand am Ende des Kampfes weit abgeschlagen mit
der Aggro vorn. Deswegen meine Verwunderung, dass das so abfallen soll. 
Ich denke vielmehr, dass die Rolleverteilung eine gesunde Mischung aus den Punkten ist:

Man hat bereits genügend Kriegertanks
Will nichts neues ausprobieren
Müsste erst einen guten Palatank ausrüsten/finden
Last Stand und Co gerade für neue Bosse eine arge Hilfe sind
Es halt doch Bosse gibt, die Palafeindlich sind
Man einen Pala 100% nicht zwingend braucht
Reine Sturheit. Palas können nicht tanken (und fürn MT Heal ist der Priester da und kein Pala)

Und nur weil es bei einem selbst so ist, muss man nicht auf alle schliessen. Dann würde ich hingehen
und sagen, das Druiden Tanks sinnlos sind, da bei uns in nem Raid schon lange keiner mehr rumläuft
und die eher heilen. Ist schon recht selten geworden das bei uns ein Bär rumläuft. Deswegen nimm 
bloss kein Druiden. Alle anderen machen das zu 100% genauso wie wir, den wir machen es richtig
Punkt

Zum einfach Lvln:
Krieger nur hören sagen:
als Deff langwierig und öde
als Furor gut. Aber kann man halt nicht direkt das "richtige" tanken lernen
Druide:
Da man zum tanken die Katze direkt mit skilled ist man DD und Tank in einem. Kann inis gehen, beide
Rollen ausfüllen oder Solo questen.
Paldain:
Zieht sich am Anfang. Wenn man aber Tank skilled, kann man so ab 40ig Massentanken anfangen,
wodurch Meleegrinden sau schnell geht.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Viele setzen halt auf Krieger weil es funktioniert, - gut funktioniert.


Mein Reden. Und das wird auch niemand bestreiten, auch kein Paladin. Der Krieger funktioniert als Tank bei fast allen Bossen sehr gut. Seine Qualitäten bestreitet ja sowieso keiner.
Was halt immer Inhalt solcher Diskussionen ist, ist, daß umgekehrt aber immer der Paladin schlechtgeredet wird und der Krieger noch höher gehoben. Und das passiert eben zu unrecht. Denn genau so, wie der Krieger bei fast allen Bossen sehr gut funktioniert, würde das der Paladin auch, denn er ist Unterm Strich eben nicht schlechter.
Wie schon von mir erwähnt gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Pro-Paladinen und Pro-Kriegern. Und der ist auch in diesem Thread wieder sehr offensichtlich. Während die einen dafür einstehen, daß beide Klassen allgemein gleich gut sind und das sogar umfangreich mit fundierten Argumenten ausmalen, behaupten die anderen schlicht und ohne tatsächliche Fakten, der Krieger sei das einzig Wahre.

Und eines ist zum Beispiel auch Fakt:
Ich werde zum Beispiel niemals Morogrim tanken, weil die Krieger einfach nicht wirklich dafür taugen, die 6er Murlocgruppen alle 45 Sekunden zu tanken. Es mag sein, daß es Raids gibt, die das ohne Palatank machen. Aber ich bin Tankadin und wenn ich dabei bin, wieso sollte man es sich dann unnötig schwer machen, indem man experimentiert. Das hat aber absolut nichts damit zu tun, daß ein Paladin Morogrim nicht tanken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellomaorc (16. Juni 2008)

Entscheidend bei "einfach" ist, ob du einfach leveln willst, oder ob du einfach tanken willst.

Beim Leveln hat der Dudu meiner Meinung nach (hab alle 3 Klassen auf 70) die Nase vorn, weil du als Bär/Katze einfach keine Totzeit hast, einfach kurz Gestalt wandeln, hochheilen, weitermachen, in der Zwischenzeit regeneriert dein Mana. Das einzige was dich (vor allem im niederen Levelbereich) aufhält ist der begrenzte Taschenplatz. Nachteil als Krieger ist die ständige Suche nach besserem Equip, da dies deine einzige wirkliche Chance auf Gleichheit ist.

Beim Tanken gibt es keinen "einfach", hier musst du als aufmerksamer Tank die Nachteile der einzelnen Klassen aktiv ausgleichen. Vorteil beim Krieger ist halt der kurze Spott (Zeit) und die vielen Möglichkeiten der Reduktion von Schaden, sowie die möglichkeit Fear zu verhindern und auch als einzige Tankklasse effektiv gegen Caster vorzugehen (Zauberreflexion, Schildhieb, Hammer und Zuschlagen).

Der Pala ist in den 5er Inis (normal als auch heroisch) ungeschlagen, weil seine CC als Tank ungebrochen ist (Weihe und Schild des Rächers wurden in diesem Beitrag ja schon oft gewürdigt). Nachteil ist beim Pala definitiv die im Vergleich geringe HP, die Begrenzung durch Mana und vor allem die heikle Balance in den Stats auf dem Equip. (Du musst sowohl Spelldmg, wie auch Parieren und Blocken als auch Verteidigung pushen, achja und HP und Ausweichen wären auch noch wichtig)

Vorteil als Druide ist halt deine große Flexibilität im Raid, braucht man keinen weiteren tank, bist du ein passabler DD, sonst kannst auch auch sehr gut Tanken. Nachteil am Druiden sehe ich besonders an der fehlenden Schadensreduktion (du brauchst sehr gute Heiler im Endcontent) und deine Unfähigkeit, Ziele zu verlangsamen bzw. zu stoppen.


----------



## Klaus666 (16. Juni 2008)

Druiden-Ausrüstung:

Wenn du keinen Bock auf PVP hast, dann mach keinen Druiden-Tank.
Denn leider gibt es extrem wenig Leder-Equip mit Verteidigungswertung (nur 4 Teile im ganzen Spiel?), so dass viele Druiden zumindest ein paar PVP-Teile anziehen, um über die Abhärtung Crit-Immun zu werden (insbesondere die PVP-Armschienen wirst du wohl nie durch PVE-Equip ersetzen, danke Blizzard :-/). 

Das blaue Grollhuf-Set erleichtert sicher den Einstieg ins Tank-Geschäft, weil man es halt für Gold im AH kaufen kann und es viel Ausdauer und Rüstung bietet. Leider hat es keinerlei Beweglichkeit oder Stärke (nur Setbonus, den auch nur als Lederer ...) und mindert so den schnellen Threat-Aufbau. Insbesondere jetzt, da viele DDler schon in hochwertigen Epics rumlaufen, wird man da leicht beim Threat überholt.

Es ist richtig, dass ein Druide als 2nd Tank gern gesehen wird, weil er halt in Katzenform auch Dmg machen kann, wenn es die Situation erfordert. Dafür brauchst du aber eigentlich ein zweites Rüstungsset, da viele Tank-Sachen keine Trefferwertung haben (und natürlich auch häufig unpassend gesockelt/verzaubert sind, um Dmg zu machen). Ob du das ganze Equip noch bis zur Erweiterung zusammen bekommst, das möchte ich etwas bezweifeln ..


----------



## Fleischermeister (16. Juni 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Zum leveln kann ich nur von dem Krieger reden.
> Level mir grade aus langeweile nen Warri hoch, und das is verdammt nervtötend. Stirbt gefühlte 50mal so oft wie mein Hunter.
> Das Prob is, als Warri biste geil gegen einen Mob, kommt ein zweiter.... oft Besuch beim Geistheiler =D



Kommt drauf an, mache grad dasselbe (Main Hunter - Twink Tank) wenn du auf Fuore skillst, ist das richtig mit dem sterben und den Mobs, wenn du aber auf Verteidigung skills, sind auch 3-4 Mobs kein Problem, oder Mobs mit 4 Lvl höher. Dauert allerdings auch länger bis die liegen. Aber man kann sehr bequem leveln.


----------



## Longasc (16. Juni 2008)

Ich finde mit Paladinen tankt es sich am einfachsten.

Wobei man da beachten muss, als Main Tank ist ein Krieger gegen dicke Boss immer noch erste Wahl.

Paladine können das aber fast genauso gut und halten AoE Aggro sehr viel leichter, mit Weihe und dem Schild.

Druiden sind gaaanz am Ende relativ schwer crit-immun zu kriegen, während des levels ist es aber einfacher als Dudu zu tanken, der Feral Tree macht Schaden und kann Tanken in einem, als Katze oder Bär halt.

Einen Krieger auf Protection hochzuleveln ist eine Qual, genauso wie einen Paladin auf Holy und nicht auf Retribution hochzuspielen.

So, Fazit:
Beim Leveln halte den Druiden für den besten Tank.
Für 5er/10er Inis den Paladin
Für massive Raids den Krieger

Huch, sorry, ne klarere Antwort gibts da drauf nicht. Ich persönlich halte sehr viel von Tankadins, die von der lieben Community immer so lange gemobbt werden bis sie Holy werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexler (16. Juni 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> em leichtesten zu spielen ist meiner meinung der tankpala und am leichtesten hochzuzoggen der tankdudu...
> 
> flamed mich wenn ich ned recht habe
> 
> ...



hm ich finde pala lvlst du schneller voralem weil er von 1-60 mit dem nötigen eq alles machen kann egal ob tanken healn oder dmg und so in jede ini mitkommst ausserdem gibt es da noch das powerlvling das du mit dem schutzpala machen kannst hier ein vid


----------



## Lexort (16. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Int oder SD auf Platte heißt nicht das es eher Kriegertauglich ist, weder an Int noch an SD braucht man irgendwelche Unmengen^^
Wie soll übrigens ein Palatankschild aussehen? Int - hab mehr als genug, SD reicht auch mehr als aus derzeit - was will ich dann noch auf nem Schild? Stamina, Defwerte - wo is jetzt der Unterschied?


----------



## Rhakish (18. Juni 2008)

Also meine Meinung ist : Der gute alte Deff-Warri is am besten. 
Ich finde ihn in Inzen gut, da er viele "Notfallsysteme" hat, sprich : Letztes Gefecht, Schildwall, usw., auch aggro zieht er ganz gut.
Und das solo questen geht garnicht so schlecht wie die meisten meinen. Die Kämpfe dauert halt leider lange wie nix, dafür muss man aber nich nach jedem mob essen oder verbinden (kommt natürlich auch aufs equip an)
Besondere Solo-Quest-Vorteile hat man als Deff-Tank gegen PvE-Mobs die Spells wirken.
1. Schildschlag - unterbricht Zauber und verhindert das eine zeitlang zauber dieser sorte gewirkt werden können (bei einem deff-talent sogar ne zeitlang ganz verstummen)
2. Erschütternder Schlag : betäubt den Gegner einige Sekunden, das unterbricht erstens den zauber und zweitens kannst du dich in der Zeit gut mir erster Hilfe hochheilen (wenn man gut in erster hilfe ist )
3. Rache - wenn man das Talent hat hat man hier ebenfalls eine Chance den gegner zu betäuben und zu heilen (siehe oben)


----------



## Ouna (10. Juli 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Ja wir reden vom T6 Content. Und ja ich bleib dabei wie ich es geschrieben hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry das ich hier eine Leiche wieder ausgrabe, aber...

Ihr macht Felmyst und Muru echt mit Warritanks only? Videos plx.


----------



## Magic! (10. Juli 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> krieger sind bissel schwerer zu lvln aber dafür später besser
> dudu wie pala einfach zu lvln da sie heilen können aber später nicht so gut



hab nen krieger auf 49 und es ist echt so blöd mit ihm zu leveln des ich ihn erstmal net weiterzogge... man hat kein richtiges cc kann net heilen und kann eig fast nix auser schaden und tanken aber zum leveln ist der echt voll fürn ar***


----------



## Toamar (10. Juli 2008)

Dämion schrieb:


> Druide is voll easy und equip gibs auch für lau (arena pvp etc)



Und wenn du auf "Heal" umskillen möchtest, beginnst du von ganz vorne... was fast unmöglich ist,.... also sei dir ganz bewusst was du spielen möchtest...


----------



## Juudra (11. Juli 2008)

Vorteil Krieger: gut bei bosskämpfen 
                       kann auf fury oder waffen umgeskillt werden daher auch gut als dd wenn keine lust mehr auf tanken.
                       wird oft bevorzugt den anderen tanks gegenüber(jedenfalls bei mir aufm server)
Nachteil:          bissl schwer 3-4 mobs gleichzeitig zu tanken (mit übung aber auch kein ding)

Vorteil Pala:   kann sich selbst heilen wenn zeit dafür ist
                    baut wahnsinnig shcnell aggro auf und das bei vielen mobs
                    kann auf heal oder dd umgeskillt werden wenn keine lust auf tank mehr

Nachteil:kann bissl knapp mitm mana werden manchmal
                     bist ziemlich anfällig für schweigeeffekte


Vorteil Dudu: ziemlich flexibel was tanken angeht
                    kann sich vorm pullen selber hots setzen 
                    gestalt shifting is prima bei betäubungen etc.

Nachteil:       hat keinen schild und kann somit nicht blocken 


joa das war so was mir jetz auf anhieb dazu eingefallen ist wenn ich vorteile vergessen habe oder nachteile kann man die ja noch dazuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:is ne persönliche einschätzung also kann auch komplett daneben liegen mit meiner deutung^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Juli 2008)

Der einzig wahre Tank ist immer noch der Krieger.
So war das von Anfang an vorgesehen.
Er kann als einzige Klasse alles Mögliche tragen, außer Zauberstäbe.


Tank: Krieger
Heilung: Priester
Schaden: Schurke, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier

Unterstützer: Pala, Schamane, Druide

Bis Level 58 ist ein Pala recht easy zu leveln.
Wenn es dann in die Scherbenwelt geht, ist der Spaß vorbei.
Ich habe mit viel Frust noch Level 61 erreicht und habe jetzt absolut keine Lust mehr meine Paladina vorran zubringen.
Die Monster sind zäher und ich mache keinen Schaden.
Und wenn, dann dauert der Kampf ewig lange.
"Palas machen keinen Schaden" wollte ich nie glauben. Jetzt weiß ich es besser.

Krieger sind einfach zu leveln.
Aber nur als furor oder Waffen.
Als Deff sollte man nicht leveln.
Man nimmt zwar fast keinen Schaden, teilt aber auch fast nichts aus.
Habe das mal bei einen 70er Defftank beobachtet.
Der war sehr gut ausgestattet und haut da min. 60 Sekunden lang auf einen 69er Mob rauf.
Es war keine Nachwirkung eines Geistheilers vorhanden.


----------



## Ouna (11. Juli 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Tank: Krieger
> Heilung: Priester
> Schaden: Schurke, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier


So war es tatsächlich, pre BC...


----------



## Chillers (11. Juli 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> em leichtesten zu spielen ist meiner meinung der tankpala und am leichtesten hochzuzoggen der tankdudu...
> 
> flamed mich wenn ich ned recht habe
> 
> ...



Do hasse räsch!!!!!!! (in memoriam kylie minogue und das raab)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juli 2008)

ach spamm doch nich^^ is alles schon geklärt
alle 3 gut, alle 3 vollwertig, aber pala wohl am einfachsten mit aggro halten wenn man sich die pala-theorie anschaut

@Ouna versuchs per pm^^

@MaexxDesign lol l2p und installier endlich burning crusade


----------



## nitro76 (11. Juli 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...




Krieger: der typische tank gute rüsi  und kann mächtig aufs maul bekommen
Pala: guter aoe tank
Dudu: Guter aoe tank nach (nach dem pala) hoher rüsi wert +dmg aggro


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Juli 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> So war es tatsächlich, pre BC...


Ja es gibt immernoch viele, die im Kopf vor 1 1/2 Jahren einfach stehen geblieben sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenarias (11. Juli 2008)

ich habe in  dem Post nich alles gelesen aber Hyal ohne einen Palatank ist meiner meinung nach unmöglich.


----------



## Queezle (11. Juli 2008)

Student26 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern einen twink hochspielen, mit dem ich später ein bisschen tanken möchte. jetzt zu meiner frage. welches ist eurer meinung nach die einfachste tank klasse?
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht, der Krieger ist am unangenehmsten zu leveln aber auf 70 / 80 ist es egal, man braucht für jede Klasse Skill.
Dudu und Pala sind halt nur wesentlich einfacher zu leveln.

Dann kommts drauf an was du werden willst, ob du nur Singletarget(Krieger) tankst oder mehrere tanken willst (Pala, Dudu)


----------



## easylite (11. Juli 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> pala, macht einen schaden, das seinesgleichen sucht
> inzwischen mein lieblingstank, sofern er gutes equi besitzt
> nachteil, ist das mana, ohne guten manareg, hast die arschkarte


Vllt auf 5er Inis bezogen, aber denke nicht auf Raidinis, denn wenn man MT ist, wird man ja immer durchgehealt ... un jeder heal=Mana ne^^ dont forget it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab Feraldudu un muss sagen, wenn du in nem Raid Schaden machen un tanken willst, dann nehm den Dudu. Er ist in der Sache nen Allrounder, vorallem is er, wenn man Powershiften beherrscht(ich leider net) immer unter der Top 5 der ddler(bei gutem Equip natürlich). Als Druide hast du auch effektiv 3 bzw bei Gegnergruppen 4 Spells mit denen du Aggro aufbaust. Wenn dein Equip auf Tanken ausgelegt ist, du aber dennoch annehmbar viel AP,Crit hast, dann ist Tanken kein Problem mehr, da zB ein Manglecrit massaggro erzeugt. Also 1 Mangle und 1 Maul un du hast die Aggro sicher. Deswegen werden(bei uns jedenfalls) Druiden gerne bei Bossen eingesetzt, die einen Aggrowipe benutzen. Der einzige Nachteil den ich bei Druiden seh, ist der dass du Crushings nicht so gut vermeiden kannst, wie Krieger, da du nicht blocken un parrieren kannst. Aber wenn man nen gutes Tankequip hat, kommt man normalerweise so auf 76% Dogde mit Trinkets, wodurch Crushs kaum kommen.

Just my 2 cent

PS Sry fürs "Denglisch", aber kommt davon, dass ich bzw viele aus meiner Gilde mit dem englischen Client spielen und daher "Denglisch" im Ts geredet bzw im Chat geschrieben wird und mir zu Mangle zB nichtmal das deutsche Wort einfällt.

Easy


----------



## Abrahmis (11. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also als jemand der Pala- und Krieger-Tank gespielt hat erlaube ich mir mal ein Urteil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit verlaub ... sehr viel Mühe gegeben und ordentlicher Beitrag. Aber quatsch.

Pala leveln ist das beste was ich je mit einer Klasse erlebt habe. 4-6 Mobs gleichzeitig umklatschen und mit vollem Leben aus dem fight gehen.
Während der Krieger mich sogar als Furo und MS beim leveln angebrochen hat, weil er so oder so durch die fehlenden heal fähigkeiten alle 3 Mobs essen muss (mit mäßigem equip grün/blau von quests) um nicht gefahr zu laufen "aus versehen" mal zu adden und dann zu sterben... Da hat mir sogar der Deftank zum leveln besser gefallen, weil er einfach mehr einstecken konnte... zwar bescheidener DMG output ... aber wenigstens konstant.

Im Endgame kotze ich weder als Pala noch als Krieger.... wenn du genug Spelldmg im gepäck hast (locker über die Waffe zu regeln) kommst du bei ner Gruppe die sowas wie Fokustargets kennt auch locker ohne die kostenintensive Weihe aus. Zusätzlich reicht auch zum reinen binden von Mobs auch niedrigere Ränge, wenn man sich nicht nur auf sein Schild verlassen will. Trinken fällt also nur alle 3-4 gruppen oder nach bossen an ... also fast wie bei jeder klasse die Full-dmg fährt.

Spott mit schnellem: CD 5sec unterschied ... naja... dafür nen 3er-Spott als pala .... besonders bei Bombwütigen Mages oder missglückten sheeppulls find ichs weitauseinfacher als Pala die situation zu retten als als Krieger. Auch aggro wieder zu bekommen find ich beim Pala nicht so schwer .... Spott - Richturteile + evtl weihe unter den hintern des mobs und schon hab ich den wieder ... zur not kriegt derjenige eben nen BoP. 

Bei der Ausrüstung komm ich zumindest als Pala wunderbar mit den Krieger sachen aus ... hatte nur 1 teil von dem Schrottigen Pala d3 an ... bin locker noch vor raidcontent Crit / Crushimmun geworden. Gibt gute guides im netz durch die man sich fast das komplette equip über Quests zusammenstellen kann ... und es funktioniert.

Zum TE:
Imho ist mit dem Pala am leichtesten zu tanken (hab noch keinen Druiden gespielt aber viele tanken sehen die sich damit recht schwer taten) ... allerdings! musst du dabei beachten, dass der Aggro aufbau bei jeder Tankklasse anders läuft .... also mit "erstmal ans tanken gewöhnen" ist da nicht viel ;-)


----------



## Seufernator (11. Juli 2008)

Beim Druidentank gibt es einen nützlichen Effekt, denn man bei Palas und Kriegern lange suchen kann: Dmg-Equip an, in Katzengestalt und schon kann man sehr gut farmen, dank Rudelführer, der passiv auch andere Raidteilnehmer heilt.


----------



## Sessa (11. Juli 2008)

also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr ständig mit eurem lvln habt,aber wenn man so "blöd" ist und mit def- bzw holy-skillung versucht lvl 70 zu erreichen,dann kann man meiner meinung auch nicht helfen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: es gibt keine einfache tank klasse..je nach situation ist eine der klassen im vorteil wie schon einige vorposter geschrieben haben,aber dennoch hat der tank mit die größte verantwortung im raid,denn ohne ihn kommt sowieso selten was zustande xD

dudu allerdings finde ich persönlich als echt ne nette abwechslung,da lvln sowieso mit feral-skillung schnell voran geht,zudem haste viel hp und rüsi..und wenn man mal keine lust hat zu tanken,kann man auch mit seiner katzenform dmg machen..

pala habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung,da ich noch keinen gespielt habe..

warri ist sowieso mein main,von dem her ^^

so far

have a nice day in wow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

